# The Caparison Owner's Group! Let's see them!



## engage757

How about we have a Caparison Owner's Group? Let's see them guys! Show em off and chat about them!


----------



## MrRCJ

Crappy cell phone pic..


----------



## jordanky

Zack, go ahead and take the whole first page posting pictures of all your Capa's, lol


----------



## narad

Iceberg Reissue TAT w/ BKP Holy Diver bridge.
(Not a huge difference in tone, might need a proper setup / height adjustment)






Angelus
(Have some BKP ceramic warpigs but have not gotten around to the install yet. Getting a setup was nearly $100 in Sydney, who knows what swapping the pots would be!)


----------



## Metaljim

Here's mine.


----------



## engage757

jordanky said:


> Zack, go ahead and take the whole first page posting pictures of all your Capa's, lol



hahaha. I want to see ALL of them! I actually have currently in the Capa Reserve:

Angelus HGS Pro Black
Angelus HGS Pro Midnight Blue
Angelus HGS Non-pro Trans-Midnight Blue
Angelus 22 Sunburst
Dellinger CL10-Orange Flame
Dellinger I-Pro Black
Dellinger II- Pro Black
TAT Red Sunset Re-Issue

AND, I just bought an Angelus Ola Frenning Soilwork Custom in Trans-black. It was his Main touring guitar during The Great Divide and Stabbing the drama. Should be here next weekend. AND an Angelus HGS Trans-black! That one should be here in a week or two as well. Then I just need to sell off the Dellingers and get a White HGS/Custom to finish the collection off!



narad said:


> Iceberg Reissue TAT w/ BKP Holy Diver bridge.
> (Not a huge difference in tone, might need a proper setup / height adjustment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelus
> (Have some BKP ceramic warpigs but have not gotten around to the install yet. Getting a setup was nearly $100 in Sydney, who knows what swapping the pots would be!)




GORGEOUS man! Two of my fav Capa Finishes! That Angelus is pure sex!


----------



## Zado

let me say this is cruel,fawkin cruel


----------



## engage757

Metaljim said:


> Here's mine.




Isn't that one of Peter Joseph's customs? Beautiful man!


----------



## espman

Here's my Horus HGS


----------



## engage757

Zado said:


> let me say this is cruel,fawkin cruel




About to get a LOT worse mate!


----------



## engage757

espman said:


> Here's my Horus HGS



Another rarity! I believe there are only 10 of these unless I am mistaken?


----------



## Zado

engage757 said:


> About to get a LOT worse mate!


aw,please someone ban me


----------



## engage757

Here are some of mine. I will add more as we go along.


----------



## engage757

A few more:





























Believe it or not, this is the Pro-Midnight Blue Angelus!


----------



## -42-

Engage obviously started this thread to wave his massive metaphorical dick in our collective faces.


----------



## engage757

hahah, nah man, just love my Capas! I want to see all of them! Thought this might be a fun way to see who owns what and such. I am ALWAYS down for a healthy dose of Capa porn! Oh, and here is my first Capa! Horus Yellow Sand. Sold it awhile ago and it just popped up on evilbay a few weeks back. Even though I don't own it anymore, it sure had a purty mouth.


----------



## engage757

Metaljim said:


> Here's mine.




Engage needs more of this.


----------



## Metaljim

engage757 said:


> Isn't that one of Peter Joseph's customs? Beautiful man!



It sure is. Thanks.
Here are some more pics.


----------



## gunch

So is there a model of Angelus that's stripped down and less dear price-wise?

I want a mahogany PRS-esque guitar to put a good high-gain bridge pickup and a P-rail in the neck. Something to cover alot of bases.

I have so many guitars in mind I want to save up for but the indecision is killing me.
PRS? Jackson? EBMM? Ibby? ESP? ...Carvin?


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> AND, I just bought an Angelus Ola Frenning Soilwork Custom in Trans-black. It was his Main touring guitar during The Great Divide and Stabbing the drama. Should be here next weekend. AND an Angelus HGS Trans-black!



Finally bagged it!? Good, now please let me get the next one! 

My white whale is the gakki festival quilt TAT specials. Come up pretty cheap from time to time, but Japan only. But I live in Japan now, so I'm on the prowl.


----------



## jordanky

Zack, I'm gonna be in Panama in the next few weeks. I may stealthily journey to the other side of the state, find your house and play all of your Angeli while you're gone. I'm a sneaky dude... I can make it happen!


----------



## engage757

Metaljim said:


> It sure is. Thanks.
> Here are some more pics.



You are one lucky dude. That thing is just pure sex. What pickups are in it? Stock?




silverabyss said:


> So is there a model of Angelus that's stripped down and less dear price-wise?
> 
> I want a mahogany PRS-esque guitar to put a good high-gain bridge pickup and a P-rail in the neck. Something to cover alot of bases.
> 
> I have so many guitars in mind I want to save up for but the indecision is killing me.
> PRS? Jackson? EBMM? Ibby? ESP? ...Carvin?




The chatting bird line by capa has an Angelus type model. A Carvin CT6 is always a good choice to though.


----------



## toiletstand

im in love with these guitars. POST MOAR


----------



## engage757

yeah! let's see some more guys!


----------



## engage757

wait until Juanma and Johnny get in here if you think I have nice capas.


----------



## Chiba666

Fantastic looking Guitars. Pity that in my currnet financial situation they are to far out of reach.

did they ever release the Chatting Birds, I remember seeing the new ones last year but then nothing.


----------



## Metaljim

engage757 said:


> You are one lucky dude. That thing is just pure sex. What pickups are in it? Stock?


Yeah, just stock.


----------



## Captastic




----------



## Chris_Casket

Will post a pic of my Iris Violet when i get home from work.


----------



## Xykhron

engage757 said:


> wait until Juanma and Johnny get in here if you think I have nice capas.



I'm here!! 



















Note: the RedGothic Mayones is no longer with me


----------



## engage757

Xykhron said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the RedGothic Mayones is no longer with me




Haha! Finally the guy with the exact tastes in guitars that I do! Always love seening your collection bro. Those two Angelii are definitely my favs though!


----------



## engage757

Chiba666 said:


> Fantastic looking Guitars. Pity that in my currnet financial situation they are to far out of reach.
> 
> did they ever release the Chatting Birds, I remember seeing the new ones last year but then nothing.




A lot of them in Japan man. You can find them easily if you look! I know where one is in the states for sale used if you have any interest as well.  Let me know and I can try to dig up the FS ad again. Think it was on Rig Talk IIRC?


----------



## McBrain

A lot of good looking Caps! Damn, those Iris Violet and walnut HGS Horii looks great! Unfortunately I only have one and its been posted before, but here goes anyhow.


----------



## engage757

^ utter sex man! always loved that finish.


----------



## 2ManyShoes

I'll post a pic of my Dellinger when I get a chance. Dang, I want a Horus. And an Angelus. And a TAT.


----------



## Lagtastic

I've been back and forth about a Horus myself for the past few months, I can't make up my damned mind. I'm going to grab one, just not sure which one I want yet. That Walnut HGS Nick has in stock looks nice. I may just wait to see if the Horus CL line returns in 2013 and snag one of those in a cool transparent color instead.

I'd post pics of a Dellinger myself but Caparison is running a bit late on their proposed build time(only a few weeks, no big deal in the grand scheme of things). I wake up every day thinking it could be today but it hasn't happened yet. Luckily I'm occupied GASing over other stuff in the never ending search for tone and feel.


----------



## engage757

Wish Capa would do a Horus with a fixed bridge.


----------



## Lagtastic

engage757 said:


> Wish Capa would do a Harus with a fixed bridge.




Or do an Apple Horn Jazz without the IA inlay. I may jump at something like that.


----------



## Trypios

unfortunately for sale in case anyone's interested


----------



## Xykhron

engage757 said:


> Haha! Finally the guy with the exact tastes in guitars that I do! Always love seening your collection bro. Those two Angelii are definitely my favs though!



That's right!!. I think we have the same tastes in guitars and as I remember in the caparisonforum, also in girls and boobs, hahahahahaha


----------



## wespaul

Ugh, another month or two until my Dellinger II comes in


----------



## engage757

Lagtastic said:


> I've been back and forth about a Horus myself for the past few months, I can't make up my damned mind. I'm going to grab one, just not sure which one I want yet. That Walnut HGS Nick has in stock looks nice. I may just wait to see if the Horus CL line returns in 2013 and snag one of those in a cool transparent color instead.
> 
> I'd post pics of a Dellinger myself but Caparison is running a bit late on their proposed build time(only a few weeks, no big deal in the grand scheme of things). I wake up every day thinking it could be today but it hasn't happened yet. Luckily I'm occupied GASing over other stuff in the never ending search for tone and feel.




Not to tempt you or anything, but this just popped up on eBay a bit ago:

Caparison Horus CL10 Trans Black | eBay





Go for it bro!

edit:

Not mine BTW.


----------



## engage757

Xykhron said:


> That's right!!. I think we have the same tastes in guitars and as I remember in the caparisonforum, also in girls and boobs, hahahahahaha




Haha we would be a bad pair of guys to hang out together. Or awesome. If we lived together we would have a house filled with Carvins, Caparisons and Mayones. And fight over switching off the girls we brought home often!


----------



## Lagtastic

engage757 said:


> Go for it bro!





I saw that. It does look pretty damn nice.


----------



## engage757

you should man! That is the only Caparison model I have not played before. I need a review and you need a sexy ass guitar! Make him an offer maybe?


----------



## Lagtastic

So far this year I have bought 2, and got on the waiting list for 2 more. I really need to hold off for a bit but that is one nice damned guitar.


----------



## Metaljim

Here's the first Horus I owned.







And my old Dellinger 7.


----------



## yellowv

Here are all my former Caps.


----------



## GXPO

engage757 said:


>


 
These are some beautiful collections.. 

Engage - What is the bridge on that Angelus on the left? (Hopefully Angelus, I know nothing about Caparison's..)


----------



## Chiba666

engage757 said:


> A lot of them in Japan man. You can find them easily if you look! I know where one is in the states for sale used if you have any interest as well.  Let me know and I can try to dig up the FS ad again. Think it was on Rig Talk IIRC?


 

Thanks for the offer but cash light at the moment after picking up an Agile 727.

If they are out ther I will hunt around when cash is available once again


----------



## toiletstand

that flame top is gorgeous


----------



## engage757

Chiba666 said:


> Thanks for the offer but cash light at the moment after picking up an Agile 727.
> 
> If they are out ther I will hunt around when cash is available once again




Sell the Agile.


----------



## engage757

GXPO said:


> These are some beautiful collections..
> 
> Engage - What is the bridge on that Angelus on the left? (Hopefully Angelus, I know nothing about Caparison's..)




Yup! Good call brother! Those are all Angelii!

It is a Schaller 456:
Bridge-Tailpiece-Combination 456 | Schaller-Electronic

One of my absolute favorite bridge designs!


----------



## narad

So are the mount points the same on the 456 as they are on the stoptail?


----------



## GXPO

That Schaller 456 looks awesome. I wonder if I could retrofit it to an EC-1000... Cheers dude. Again fine collection. Also, you have better taste in duvet's than rugs


----------



## engage757

You know? I have never tried it. It looks pretty similar. I will check it when I put in the BKPs tomorrow.


----------



## engage757

For anyone interested, Caparison guitars Official Facebook page and Merch store!

https://www.facebook.com/CaparisonGuitarCo


----------



## Prydogga

I don't have any good pics of it, I'll try to take some next week:






I love this damn thing. Evo in the bridge, and I think a Chopper/Cruiser in the neck.


----------



## Chiba666

engage757 said:


> Sell the Agile.


 

Havnt managed to play it yet as it's still shipping.

I will get a capa at some point, it's just time.


----------



## engage757

it is always capa time! That's why the inlays change times.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Long gone, but here's the old Angelus


----------



## 2ManyShoes

^


----------



## engage757

Nitrobattery said:


> Long gone, but here's the old Angelus




I bugged you over that guitar for quite some time! Where did it end up? If you ever find the contact info for the guy let me know! I have a Trans-black on the way now, but I love that pre-pro finish!


----------



## Nitrobattery

engage757 said:


> I bugged you over that guitar for quite some time! Where did it end up? If you ever find the contact info for the guy let me know! I have a Trans-black on the way now, but I love that pre-pro finish!



It's in Sweden these days. I sent you his contact info a while back. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## engage757

Just put Custom Order BareKnuckle Painkillers in my Trans-midnight blue Angelus HGS!
A couple quick shots before I go wire everything and get her set up! She is wearing Everly X Rockers now! .13!


----------



## azn_guitarist25

This thread needs more maple.


----------



## 2ManyShoes

OK, sorry for the crappy cell-phone pics. Here's my Dellinger II.


----------



## Sudzmorphus

Still have some of these but most have been swapped/sold


----------



## MrRCJ

I was wondering if that purple custom was gonna pop up. That's gotta be the best looking horus I've seen.



Sudzmorphus said:


>


 
What finish is this?


----------



## engage757

That purple one is working on being MINE actually.  As soon as I raise the rest of the funds, I will have the White 666 Custom TAT of Jona's and Peter's purple Horus. 

In other news! Should have the Ola Frenning Custom in the next few days!!! And then that Trans Black HGS that Nitrobattery posted is coming later in the week as well!


----------



## engage757

Sudzmorphus said:


> Still have some of these but most have been swapped/sold




I was wondering when the God of everything Horii was gonna show up.


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> That purple one is working on being MINE actually.  As soon as I raise the rest of the funds, I will have the White 666 Custom TAT of Jona's and Peter's purple Horus.
> 
> In other news! Should have the Ola Frenning Custom in the next few days!!! And then that Trans Black HGS that Nitrobattery posted is coming later in the week as well!



For the greater good, you must be stopped.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Dibs on my old Angelus if you ever sell it. When I sold it to Marcus the deal was if he ever parted with it I got first dibs. Glad to see he kept to the bargain


----------



## Papaoneil

not helping my Capa GAS, Damn you Jordan for getting rid of yours


----------



## engage757

what do you guys think of the new Capa lines? I am stoked to see more maple boards honestly!


----------



## Zado

You guys,you are cruel as fuck.All of this is so so so unfair


----------



## engage757

I don't want this thread to die, so here's the Dellinger Family. I used to own a Natural Mahogany Dellinger and a Delly 7, but those are long gone now. SUPPOSEDLY the Dellinger II in this pic was Adam's of Killswitch, but I have no way of being sure.


----------



## 2ManyShoes

^  Yum.


----------



## engage757

have we seen all the Capas around here?


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> have we seen all the Capas around here?



Well I think we both have stuff incoming, so might as well wait a week


----------



## wespaul

engage757 said:


> have we seen all the Capas around here?



Give me a month or so and I'll have my Snowstorm up.


----------



## Zado

wespaul said:


> Give me a month or so and I'll have my Snowstorm up.


plase not DAT ONE


----------



## wespaul

I didn't realize how long 90 days of waiting really is when I put in the order for it


----------



## narad

wespaul said:


> I didn't realize how long 90 days of waiting really is when I put in the order for it



What model did you order? I really want to try out one of those new sevenstrings - if that bridge is okay I might snag one in snowstorm.


----------



## wespaul

narad said:


> What model did you order? I really want to try out one of those new sevenstrings - if that bridge is okay I might snag one in snowstorm.



I got the six string Dellinger-M3. Put in an order with Nick at the Axe Palace a little over a month ago (1/3 the way there, I hope it only takes 2 months like he said it sometimes can). I went with the H-S-S configuration, so I figure I can use the bridge for rock/metal, and use the single coils for jazz/funk.







I love that body and maple fretboard.


----------



## engage757

hell yeah Wes. Too bad it has that pesky floyd!


----------



## engage757

bump it up! anyone have any new Capas in yet?


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> bump it up! anyone have any new Capas in yet?



I'm sitting here thinking the same thing about YOU! Where's the new stuff?

I imagine it's like the quickening, and every time a new Angelus winds up at your doorstep some flashes of lightning of increasing severity shoot through the area to indicate that you're that much closer to owning all of them.


----------



## engage757

Here is Johnny from Ruined Soul playing one of his four Angelii! I am sure he will wander through here eventually and show us the collection!


----------



## engage757

Anders Bjorler Custom also belonging to Johnny that was just refinished:









His Family pic:





Hope Johnny Stumbles in here and gives us the rundown on all of these! Hope he also doesn't mind me sharing these, they were on his repainting thread and I thought I would add them to this thread for everyone's enjoyment!


----------



## Jack Secret

Didn't know we were in Cap posting mode but I haven't been here in a few months...

Caparison Horus Snow Cloud






Caparison Apple Horn Orange






Caparison Dellinger HGS II






Caparison TAT Special Amber 






I'm selling the Dellinger off but the other three are staying.


----------



## engage757

Beautiful collection Jack! The TAT Special is the single caparison model I have yet to own! Feel like showing us that one some more?


----------



## nosgulstic

yellowv said:


> Here are all my former Caps.



The walnut one is incredible


----------



## engage757

My Soilwork Ola Frenning Angelus Custom:


----------



## Lagtastic

^ Thats my favorite flame I've seen on a Capa thus far. I'm guessing that's not the one you had up on Ebay last week. 

Not stalking you, just recognized the awful sheets.


----------



## engage757

Lagtastic said:


> ^ Thats my favorite flame I've seen on a Capa thus far. I'm guessing that's not the one you had up on Ebay last week.
> 
> Not stalking you, just recognized the awful sheets.




haha nah man. I am getting rid of two Angelli. I have this Custom and a Pre-pro Trans-Midnight Blue HGS. Also getting a Trans-black Pre-pro HGS. the three trans tops will stay and the rest will go, no need to hoard such a rare guitar model.


----------



## 2ManyShoes

Crap. Wish I wasn't broke.


----------



## engage757

anybody get any new ones in lately?


----------



## engage757

I believe we have some more Capas that need to be added to this thread.  Let's get all the Caparisons on ss.org in here!


----------



## MFB

I almost picked up a fixed bridge Dellinger but there were a few dings here and there as well as nearly the entire tip of the headstock being broken off which is just disgraceful PLUS it was missing the single-coils  Was still selling for $1300 and I was like, I don't think so.

I'm surprised that with all these Capas NO ONE has a Dellinger FX


----------



## Lagtastic

engage757 said:


> I believe we have some more Capas that need to be added to this thread.  Let's get all the Caparisons on ss.org in here!




Still waiting patiently for mine, ordered it in February. Any day now.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Alright, here're a few shots:

My Dellinger in Pro Black:







Here it is currently, with it's rightful M6 in the bridge 






My Dellinger in Gloss black





My Horus in Pro Black:





My Tat Special in Trans Black


----------



## Caparison092

you have my old gloss black dellinger with the wilk!


----------



## Jack Secret

Tat specials are the best Caps there be. I paid out my ass for my amber.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Jack Secret said:


> Tat specials are the best Caps there be. I paid out my ass for my amber.



You just need to sell that to me. I mean, my Trans Black needs a friend. It's unfair otherwise


----------



## Jack Secret

somniumaeternum said:


> You just need to sell that to me. I mean, my Trans Black needs a friend. It's unfair otherwise



Nope. Only Cap I'm keeping. Sold the Apple Horn today and the Horus & Dellinger still up for sale.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Intriguing..


----------



## engage757

I think I may just sell all the capas and go for another angelus custom. Two angelii, a B2, two Collings 290s, and a carvin CT6. Sounds like a good small arsenal. Maybe a trans top HGS will stay for good measure.  I love the custom Angelus to a stupid degree!


----------



## Jack Secret

Took the 2 Caps off the market. No one seemed interested besides the usual tire kickers and the Cap market seems to be in the gutter these days. Think I'm gonna get the black one painted instead. That big old sweat stain or whatever the discoloration is from the previous owner just irks me.


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> I think I may just sell all the capas and go for another angelus custom. Two angelii, a B2, two Collings 290s, and a carvin CT6. Sounds like a good small arsenal. Maybe a trans top HGS will stay for good measure.  I love the custom Angelus to a stupid degree!



Thought you had the second Soilwork custom coming your way?


----------



## engage757

narad said:


> Thought you had the second Soilwork custom coming your way?




Working on it, but something just as epic popped up, so I am waiting to pay it off to go after the other custom. 

Trust me, it MUST be epic if I would hold
on a Soilwork Angelus to get it.


----------



## craigny

Never owned a Capa........_yet..._but they are sweet.


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> Working on it, but something just as epic popped up, so I am waiting to pay it off to go after the other custom.
> 
> Trust me, it MUST be epic if I would hold
> on a Soilwork Angelus to get it.



As soon as you said this I knew exactly what page to go to. Got it


----------



## feilong29

My Dellinger in Gloss black





My Horus in Pro Black:





[/QUOTE]

EMGs are another pickup configuration mod that people do for their Capas... do they add a unique spin on a Caparison's tone? I'm considering EMGs or Dimarzios. Don't need to get too involved in this; but since the picture shows them installed, I'm hoping the poster could answer my question!


----------



## mat091285

My Caparison CA


----------



## engage757

ugh. Dat Amott!


----------



## feilong29

My newly acquired Caparison Horus Scarab/GO! Sorry for the crappy phone pics; both my good cameras are dead :/


----------



## engage757

Welcome back bro! Gotta love that Scarab!


----------



## feilong29

engage757 said:


> Welcome back bro! Gotta love that Scarab!



THANKS! I'm staying a Capa owner for GOOD!


----------



## mat091285

engage757 said:


> ugh. Dat Amott!



Nothing compared to your collection mate!


----------



## mat091285

This thread needs V's! time for some FKVs


----------



## engage757

mat091285 said:


> Nothing compared to your collection mate!




Mine is getting a little smaller! LOVE the CA!


That FKV is TITS!! ^


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I've been waiting for this thread to pop up again!


----------



## engage757

Fuck yeah B! ^ lookin good! How do you like it so far? Still in love?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^Forever<3 haha it plays like a charm!


----------



## engage757

If you guys knew how long dead worked and saved to get that axe. ^^^ DAMN SON!!!!! CAPA FEVER! And now he is stuck in our little cult! \\


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm honoured <3


----------



## Doombreed

Howdy Gentlemen.

I am considering joining your esteemed club and I was hoping to ask a few questions of you. I'll preface this by saying that I am most interested in picking up an Angelus (HGS if possible) but a lot of people seem to revere the TAT and I am interested in knowing why.

My first question is why Caparison? I may be able to answer this myself when I try out a few this week, but why did you choose a Caparison over every other guitar? What did you find in your Capa that you couldn't find anywhere else?

I'm no fan of Floyds or thin guitars and given my preference to play metal (also downtuned) the Angelus HGS seems almost too perfect.


----------



## feilong29

Doombreed said:


> Howdy Gentlemen.
> 
> I am considering joining your esteemed club and I was hoping to ask a few questions of you. I'll preface this by saying that I am most interested in picking up an Angelus (HGS if possible) but a lot of people seem to revere the TAT and I am interested in knowing why.
> 
> My first question is why Caparison? I may be able to answer this myself when I try out a few this week, but why did you choose a Caparison over every other guitar? What did you find in your Capa that you couldn't find anywhere else?
> 
> I'm no fan of Floyds or thin guitars and given my preference to play metal (also downtuned) the Angelus HGS seems almost too perfect.



Hey Doombreed! I was a diehard ESP and Jackson fan for a LONG time... I noticed a lot of my favorite guitarists (Chris Amott, Michael Romea, ROB MARCELLO, and others) using Caparison guitars and I was always intrigued by the design and tone of the guitar. I was able to get one brand new and was blown away by the quality and craftsmanship of the instrument. As you will find out, they are all hand crafted and just beautiful pieces of work. I had a Dellinger I first, then a few Horus' (currently just have a Horus Scarab/Go) and I couldn't be happier with those purchases. 

Caparison, despite the number of those who have them, are hard to come by; they are usually expensive (though deals pop up) and many people let them go to get a better Caparison or Custom guitar of some sort. Me personally, I like the feel, tone, the looks and details of the guitar. The Capa family isn't very big (to me that is), and face it, you can run into 10 people and 8 will have an Ibanez, 4 will have a Jackson and Ibanez, 5 will have an ESP and Jackson and an Ibanez... catch my drift? I haven't run into many people who own a Caparison, in person... it's one of those secret clubs or something lol! Many people don't go for them cause they've never had the chance to play on one, but "once you go Cap, you CAN'T turn back!".

Snag one if you can bro, you won't regret it; and I've seen 2 Angelus models for sale on this forum and the Caparison Forum as well as a TAT on the Caparison Forum. People SWEAR by the Angelus though, good grief! Not my cup of tea (appearance wise) but people will give their left and right nut for an Angelus (ENGAGE757 haha!) Good luck and I really, truly think you will be making a GREAT choice for a guitar if you go Caparison!


----------



## narad

feilong29 said:


> Caparison, despite the number of those who have them, are hard to come by; they are usually expensive (though deals pop up)



Expensive new - quite the hit used though, making them excellent snags in the $1.5k range. And if you're in Japan...jeez, some really great deals on them there. Saw an Angelus HGS new-old-stock, never sold, go for ~1.6k last month, a TAT special quilt top for ~2.6k usd a couple months back -- just unbelievable quality/cost ratio there. Snagged an artist Horus myself last month for $2k...awaiting hands-on approval though


----------



## Doombreed

Thanks for the replies gents!

Must admit I am no Ibanez fan, so I am hoping for something a bit different from the Capa.


----------



## narad

Doombreed said:


> Thanks for the replies gents!
> 
> Must admit I am no Ibanez fan, so I am hoping for something a bit different from the Capa.



I have my TAT right next to a J-custom and appreciate both instruments for different things. It's going to get into mushy, subjective thoughts talking any further, but the TAT is has a darker edge, less harmonics and a rounder, stronger sound. The notes even in the higher registers have some weight to them. Less Gilbert and 80s shred, and more in line with more modern death metal. Maple through Alder will do that though, vs Maple through Mahogany, and of course, gauges are different in how I have them set up now, but I feel these are ever-present differences.


----------



## engage757

A TAT is essentially very similar to a Jackson Soloist (SLAT).


----------



## engage757

Doombreed said:


> I'm no fan of Floyds or thin guitars and given my preference to play metal (also downtuned) the Angelus HGS seems almost too perfect.





Welcome home.


----------



## jahosy

My Capa family shot  

TAT II Sunset Red 96 and Angelus


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm saving up for one, but I'm not sure if I want to get a Horus, or try to find one of the Chris Amott ones.


----------



## feilong29

BornToLooze said:


> I'm saving up for one, but I'm not sure if I want to get a Horus, or try to find one of the Chris Amott ones.



Chris Amott himself is selling his older modeled guitar on Ebay; says it is his #2 I think. I have a Horus (had a few) and they are my favorite; I like the Dellinger, but I feel they are the same as an ESP M-II, which fuels my want for a Maple Fretboard M-II .


----------



## engage757

Thought I would post this info here as well:





 *How to date your Caparison by serial number*



by *Capari-san* » Thu Feb 07, 2008 3:26 pm 
I missed the post a few days ago about how to exactly date your Caparison. As you know, some models don't have a serial number, but most do. Some production models didn't get a serial number (a few years back more common), Custom guitars sometimes have serial numbers, but some don't. 

Anyways, here's how to date your Caparison if it has a 7 digit serial number: 

Example From my 2006 Horus: 

Serial number: 1110328 

The first digit "1" is sort of a baseline number. "1" should be the first number in serial number if the guitar was made in 1997 or later. 6 digit serial numbers were usued through the 90's and into the early 2000's. 

The next 2 numbers, when looking at a 7 digit serial number, ( 1-_11-_0328 ) represent the years past 1995. This was the year Caparison first started making guitars. So, 1995 plus 11 years equals 2006. Those two numbers are the real key to figuring out the date of production. Just add those 2 numbers to 1995, and you will arrive at the year your guitar was made. 

The last 4 numbers are the total guitars made up to that point in the year. So, my Horus was the 328th guitar made that year. 

If you have an old Horus or TAT (Iceberg or Red Sunset serial number stamped on fretboard past 24th fret) it may be from 1995. There are only 6 digits in the serial number. If it is a 1995 model, the first two digits in serial number will read "00" or possibly no serial number. Also, All of those old Icebergs and Sunsets you see have a good chance of being second year models. 1996 will read "01" in the first digits. 1996 was the first year they really started pushing the brand. 

For 2007 made guitars: My new TAT custom serial number is 1120657. It was one of the last models finished at the factory in 2007 (December). "12" in serial number is 12 years past 1995. That equals made in 2007 and the 657th guitar produced that year. 

You may sometimes also come across a model that was actually made in say, 2006, but wasn't released until 2007. Early production models, Namm Show, Yokohama Instrument Fair display models etc. These may have serial numbers from late in the previous year, even though they are presented as next year models. Sometimes there are factory run overs into the next year.


----------



## engage757

feilong29 said:


> Chris Amott himself is selling his older modeled guitar on Ebay; says it is his #2 I think.




it sold for $3800.


----------



## engage757

jahosy said:


> My Capa family shot
> 
> TAT II Sunset Red 96 and Angelus




YEEEAAAH buddy!


----------



## engage757

BornToLooze said:


> I'm saving up for one, but I'm not sure if I want to get a Horus, or try to find one of the Chris Amott ones.




Caparison Christopher Amott White Dellinger Signature Guitar RARE Arch Enemy | eBay


----------



## feilong29

engage757 said:


> Thought I would post this info here as well:
> 
> *How to date your Caparison by serial number*
> 
> 
> 
> by *Capari-san* » Thu Feb 07, 2008 3:26 pm
> I missed the post a few days ago about how to exactly date your Caparison. As you know, some models don't have a serial number, but most do. Some production models didn't get a serial number (a few years back more common), Custom guitars sometimes have serial numbers, but some don't.
> 
> Anyways, here's how to date your Caparison if it has a 7 digit serial number:
> 
> Example From my 2006 Horus:
> 
> Serial number: 1110328
> 
> The first digit "1" is sort of a baseline number. "1" should be the first number in serial number if the guitar was made in 1997 or later. 6 digit serial numbers were usued through the 90's and into the early 2000's.
> 
> The next 2 numbers, when looking at a 7 digit serial number, ( 1-_11-_0328 ) represent the years past 1995. This was the year Caparison first started making guitars. So, 1995 plus 11 years equals 2006. Those two numbers are the real key to figuring out the date of production. Just add those 2 numbers to 1995, and you will arrive at the year your guitar was made.
> 
> The last 4 numbers are the total guitars made up to that point in the year. So, my Horus was the 328th guitar made that year.
> 
> If you have an old Horus or TAT (Iceberg or Red Sunset serial number stamped on fretboard past 24th fret) it may be from 1995. There are only 6 digits in the serial number. If it is a 1995 model, the first two digits in serial number will read "00" or possibly no serial number. Also, All of those old Icebergs and Sunsets you see have a good chance of being second year models. 1996 will read "01" in the first digits. 1996 was the first year they really started pushing the brand.
> 
> For 2007 made guitars: My new TAT custom serial number is 1120657. It was one of the last models finished at the factory in 2007 (December). "12" in serial number is 12 years past 1995. That equals made in 2007 and the 657th guitar produced that year.
> 
> You may sometimes also come across a model that was actually made in say, 2006, but wasn't released until 2007. Early production models, Namm Show, Yokohama Instrument Fair display models etc. These may have serial numbers from late in the previous year, even though they are presented as next year models. Sometimes there are factory run overs into the next year.



Thanks for this bro! Mine was made in 2007 and was the 18th one made that year


----------



## skisgaar

You all best only be playing Killswitch and Soilwork tunes on these bad boys


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^this guy!


----------



## jahosy

engage757 said:


> YEEEAAAH buddy!



Thanks mate!! 

I'm only left with the TAT as of today.... both Angelus were sold  

Would have loved to keep the trans blue, but the old-dinosaur in me just couldn't adjust to it.... 

now awaiting another Mayones Regius 6!! Yipeee!!!


----------



## mniel8195

i want them to make me an orange pumpkin horn!


----------



## DMAallday

jahosy said:


> I'm only left with the TAT as of today.... both Angelus were sold



I'll take that TAT off your hands if you'd like


----------



## fortisursus

Biggest mistake of my life, selling my caparison dellinger. Maybe someday I'll step up and grab a TAT. Their finishes are always so unique.


----------



## jahosy

DMAallday said:


> I'll take that TAT off your hands if you'd like



Com'on.... leave me Capa alone!!


----------



## wespaul

Just got my TAT II this afternoon. Called off plans to see a movie with the woman tonight. I will also call off plans for Sunday lunch tomorrow.

Just me and you, Capa. Nobody will ever understand the love between us, and although we may be destined for hard times, we'll get through it as long as we have each other*


*nobody is allowed to link this post if I ever decide to sell it


----------



## engage757

haha! Already talking about the possibility of selling it eh?  GAShead!


----------



## mat091285

Opps! an Angelus 24!


----------



## imprinted

I've got nothing but sellers remorse. Should never have sold her.


----------



## engage757

mat091285 said:


> Opps! an Angelus 24!




Classy...


----------



## feilong29

imprinted said:


> I've got nothing but sellers remorse. Should never have sold her.


 
Been there! Got another one and won't make that mistake again!


----------



## trent6308

Here's my Capa. Doesn't get played much since I switched to 7 strings. 




IMG_0711 by trent6308, on Flickr


----------



## jahosy

ahhh so you got this! Was very tempting when it went for sale


----------



## engage757

trent6308 said:


> Here's my Capa. Doesn't get played much since I switched to 7 strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0711 by trent6308, on Flickr




I actually almost bought that guitar! You beat me to it!


----------



## trent6308

engage757 said:


> I actually almost bought that guitar! You beat me to it!



Ha! sorry about that mate.

It's a great guitar, love the neck. I've owned a few Caparisons now and this one is by far the coolest.

Plus if you're a lefty it could possibly say 999


----------



## engage757

trent6308 said:


> Ha! sorry about that mate.
> 
> It's a great guitar, love the neck. I've owned a few Caparisons now and this one is by far the coolest.
> 
> Plus if you're a lefty it could possibly say 999




It's all good man! That thing is sick! I snagged the Soilwork Angelus instead. 

haha @999


----------



## DMAallday

trent6308 said:


> Here's my Capa. Doesn't get played much since I switched to 7 strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0711 by trent6308, on Flickr



I wish this was a production model, with out the 666 of course. White body with MATCHING headstock and clock inlays!! oh boy i'd be in heaven!


----------



## trent6308

DMAallday said:


> I wish this was a production model, with out the 666 of course. White body with MATCHING headstock and clock inlays!! oh boy i'd be in heaven!





I couldn't agree more.... That would be super cool.

Don't worry, my wife hates the inlays too.


----------



## trent6308

engage757 said:


> It's all good man! That thing is sick! I snagged the Soilwork Angelus instead.
> 
> haha @999



I think I hit Graham up for that guitar at one point. An excellent addition to your capa collection.


----------



## engage757

trent6308 said:


> I think I hit Graham up for that guitar at one point. An excellent addition to your capa collection.




Mine isn't the one Graham had. He had the one with the natural binding IIRC?


----------



## Caparison092

Yeah I had ola's other trans black with the natural binding, had a very purple tint to the flame, both beautiful guitars though!


----------



## engage757

What are you playing on now bro? Still have just The PRS? 

"JUST" the PRS?


----------



## Doombreed

Must admit that I am not bonding with my HGS Angelus at the moment 
I'll restring it, retune it and give everything a go before I attempt to move it on though.

I'm just enjoying playing my newly arrived Regius much more.


----------



## jahosy

Doombreed said:


> Must admit that I am not bonding with my HGS Angelus at the moment
> I'll restring it, retune it and give everything a go before I attempt to move it on though.
> 
> I'm just enjoying playing my newly arrived Regius much more.


----------



## Baco

My Horus CL10MF, I love that guitar...







I replaced the bridge humbucker with a Lundgren SuckerBucker, sounds amazing!


----------



## max-streich

WANT THAT !!!!


----------



## kevdes93

i wonder if theyll ever step into the 8 string arena...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Watching this thread makes me want to buy a 2nd Capa :'c


----------



## metalgod72

Here's my Horus Snowcloud, got it recently in a pretty serious trade deal plus cash, but have to say, it's in my top 3 of favorite guitars, and will definitely be getting another soon!


----------



## engage757

Baco said:


> My Horus CL10MF, I love that guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the bridge humbucker with a Lundgren SuckerBucker, sounds amazing!



I'd stick my dick in it...


----------



## engage757

Debating buying the new Angelus CL12 in Blue, but I am not sure... $4k USD is a LOT!


----------



## Fluxx

engage757 said:


> Debating buying the new Angelus CL12 in Blue, but I am not sure... $4k USD is a LOT!



I just got you halfway there


----------



## engage757

Fluxx said:


> I just got you halfway there




I know right?! But DAMN man! I really need to get a new bass... I want a vintage Fender or Dingwall, but dang that is impossible right now! I have been playing less and less metal, so I don't NEED any other Angelli!


----------



## espman

engage757 said:


> I know right?! But DAMN man! I really need to get a new bass... I want a vintage Fender or Dingwall, but dang that is impossible right now! I have been playing less and less metal, so I don't NEED any other Angelli!


 This probably won't help.... But you could always swap some paf's into it


----------



## engage757

espman said:


> This probably won't help.... But you could always swap some paf's into it



Been debating this, as the Angelus will work well for what I am doing if I was to do that, but not sure if I will be mostly be playing bass or not... The Blackmachine is my go to metal guitar anymore it seems like, so I guess I could convert the other Angelli into more versatile guitars to accompany my Collings... Also have been considering an Anderson Crowdster or Bulldog on a nice fixed bridge Suhr Modern.


----------



## engage757

THERE.MUST.BE. MORE!!!



morecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapamorecapa


----------



## engage757

Didja guys see Chris Amott left us for Charvel?


----------



## Nag

rofl, first Michael Amott leaves ESP for Dean, and now Chris goes from Caparison to Charvel... seems like Swedes don't like Jap , which is cool cause that means MORE FOR US

do want a TAT II... do want...


----------



## DMAallday

I sure do have a surprise for guys next week


----------



## Doombreed

A couple of pictures of the Angelus HGS I picked up off jahosy recently.




Angelus2-sml by Doombreed, on Flickr




Angelus1-sml by Doombreed, on Flickr

Haven't put up a NGD yet, but I'll try to get to that this weekend.

I must admit that I did not exactly fall in love with this guitar when I got it. It is acoustically very loud and the fit and finish are very nice, but something didn't quite click for me.

I eventually realised it is the neck shape. I had fairly assumed that the neck profile would be close enough to a Les Paul to make the transition easy. The neck does feel as if it is significantly rounder than my 60's profile Les Paul.

I have now begun to adapt to it after some more play time, but it doesn't feel as natural to play as I was hoping...

Honestly thinking about trading or selling it on.


----------



## narad

Doombreed said:


> I have now begun to adapt to it after some more play time, but it doesn't feel as natural to play as I was hoping...
> 
> Honestly thinking about trading or selling it on.



Very beautiful one though. I would have probably snagged it off of ya if it was still in Aus. It's funny, I saw that thing in Japan when I was there this summer, in Aus when I moved back. Is it a sign I'm supposed to come to Germany?


----------



## jahosy

Doombreed said:


> I must admit that I did not exactly fall in love with this guitar when I got it. It is acoustically very loud and the fit and finish are very nice, but something didn't quite click for me.
> 
> I eventually realised it is the neck shape. I had fairly assumed that the neck profile would be close enough to a Les Paul to make the transition easy. The neck does feel as if it is significantly rounder than my 60's profile Les Paul.



Happened to me as well. Thought i would adapt to the Angelus, but was wrong. Main issues for me were the weight, and neck profile. 

Otherwise its a beautiful instrument. 

Hope you'll get around liking it!


----------



## Doombreed

narad said:


> Very beautiful one though. I would have probably snagged it off of ya if it was still in Aus. It's funny, I saw that thing in Japan when I was there this summer, in Aus when I moved back. Is it a sign I'm supposed to come to Germany?



Yes. I think it is a clear sign. 



jahosy said:


> Happened to me as well. Thought i would adapt to the Angelus, but was wrong. Main issues for me were the weight, and neck profile.
> 
> Otherwise its a beautiful instrument.
> 
> Hope you'll get around liking it!



Hi man. The weight doesn't trouble me as I have been playing a LP for a while now. The neck profile still feels a bit strange, but I am definitely adapting to it.
Honestly not sure how long I should hold out trying to adapt to it. I'm in no hurry to be rid of it, but at the same time I'm interested to see what trade offers I would get for it. 
I am currently in love with my LP and that is making it hard for this one to get play time!


----------



## engage757

UGH! Makes me miss my Trans midnight blue. Oh well, it will be in good hands!


----------



## Fluxx

Supposed to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## engage757

Fluxx said:


> Supposed to be delivered tomorrow!




yeah buddy! Did you scrap together some pickups?


----------



## engage757

Guess who should have two more "Custom surprises" coming in next week or two?


----------



## narad

engage757 said:


> Guess who should have two more "Custom surprises" coming in next week or two?



You going to buy that Ola Frenning Horus while you're at it?


----------



## engage757

narad said:


> You going to buy that Ola Frenning Horus while you're at it?




Nah, I really need to calm down. I need some non-metal guitars really badly! Not for lack of want though. I want all the Soilwork customs.


----------



## Nag

hahaha engage, get a TAT and load it with vintage pickups, there ya go non-metal guitar


----------



## engage757

Nagash said:


> hahaha engage, get a TAT and load it with vintage pickups, there ya go non-metal guitar




Floyd Rose poses a bit of a problem!


----------



## Fluxx

engage757 said:


> Just put Custom Order BareKnuckle Painkillers in my Trans-midnight blue Angelus HGS!
> A couple quick shots before I go wire everything and get her set up! She is wearing Everly X Rockers now! .13!




Just thought i'd quote Zack's post to show you guys my new Capa! XD
It showed up today... Just waiting for my covers to set on the pickups i'm putting in it before I take some family shots and do an NGD.. but its coming!


----------



## Omrat

Old Snow Cloud:











New HGS:











Will do an NGD thread soon....


----------



## jahosy

Omrat said:


> Will do an NGD thread soon....



Cool  

Did you get it from Ishibashi?


----------



## Omrat

> Cool
> 
> Did you get it from Ishibashi?



Sorry for confusing Old/New title - HGS is not brand-new - got it from Caparison forum.
Sold the Snow Cloud couple of years ago to fund My first 7-string - now I'm Back !


----------



## jahosy

Omrat said:


> Sorry for confusing Old/New title - HGS is not brand-new - got it from Caparison forum.
> Sold the Snow Cloud couple of years ago to fund My first 7-string - now I'm Back !



No prob mate  yeh saw that one at the Capa forum as well. Nice catch! Hope to see more pictures soon!!


----------



## narad

Two guitars that have both been shown earlier in the thread, but one's new to me:







Been putting off posting pics since I'm supposed to get a camera later this week.

And there's just something about those glossy flame-top Angelii....


----------



## 4000

both of those are sick.


----------



## engage757

narad said:


> Two guitars that have both been shown earlier in the thread, but one's new to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been putting off posting pics since I'm supposed to get a camera later this week.
> 
> And there's just something about those glossy flame-top Angelii....




Nothing like that Angelus 24. That is the best looking one of that ANgelii Series IMO.

Great pair bro!


----------



## Captastic

Isn't the Horus one of Peter's old guitars?


----------



## engage757

Captastic said:


> Isn't the Horus one of Peter's old guitars?



Certainly is! Unless there is another Custom made to his specs! 

Good eye mate!


----------



## Papaoneil

I'll be purchasing a new guitar soon, and whilst I'm looking at a few brands this is definitely one of them. 

Hopefully Zach has one for sale by the time I get my tax returns to purchase a good one


----------



## engage757

Here's one for you guys! Caparison Dellinger Custom Shop Bass, made for Mike LePond of Symphony X. 1 of 2 in the world.


----------



## engage757

Necropolis said:


> I'll be purchasing a new guitar soon, and whilst I'm looking at a few brands this is definitely one of them.
> 
> Hopefully Zach has one for sale by the time I get my tax returns to purchase a good one




If I don't, one of my friends might! What model you thinking of broseph?


----------



## Papaoneil

Dellinger most likely, our mutual buddy Jordan had a natural finished one and I loved it.


----------



## engage757

Necropolis said:


> Dellinger most likely, our mutual buddy Jordan had a natural finished one and I loved it.




Heck yeah bro! I love Dellingers. Let me know, I have one I could part with! Jordan's Dellinger was freaking gorgeous. Great piece of wood!


----------



## Papaoneil

I love them, I remember I saw Michael Romeos white one and tried forever to find out what it was then I saw the website and cried over the models. It will be the tax season before I have the cash to purchase but the misses has granted the permission for the guitar I want so it works out.


----------



## engage757

Necropolis said:


> I love them, I remember I saw Michael Romeos white one and tried forever to find out what it was then I saw the website and cried over the models. It will be the tax season before I have the cash to purchase but the misses has granted the permission for the guitar I want so it works out.




We will find you one brother, no worries. I basically have a network of Capa owners, we can find you one! MJR models are really sick!


----------



## Papaoneil

I haven't seen too many of the MJR in other hands but they are sexy, 
but so are all the others. I dig the Horus model as well but not sure how I would be with the H-S configuration. we will get in heavy discussion when it gets about that time, as you normally have your monthly sales I'm sure I'll see one of them in there


----------



## imprinted

Gah, I want to trade my WM526 Voodoo for another Caparison. What are the odds on that happening? Just not bonding with mahogany at all, traded my old ESP EC-I FT CTM SilB ('hog with Maple Cap) for the Washburn and the ESP was the reason I sold my old Capa. Bah!


----------



## somniumaeternum

Hey guys, quick question:

Does anyone know what years (or even if) the Apple Horn was available with black body, clock inlays AND the TT system? I've only seen Mattias play on it in a handful of videos on youtube...


----------



## engage757

Think you could get the applehorn jazz with TT frets couldn't you?

It would have been the Applehorn HGS I believe though.


----------



## DMAallday

my new baby <3


----------



## somniumaeternum

engage757 said:


> Think you could get the applehorn jazz with TT frets couldn't you?
> 
> It would have been the Applehorn HGS I believe though.


 
I found this site that explains it a bit: 
Freak Guitar - The Apple Horn Guitar

The thing is that none of the model provide the combination that I saw. I'm guessing it was a custom one off then? Damn it. 

Anyone know if they're willing to add the TT system to an existing model? Otherwise, I may have to get an older applehorn in yellow with TT / inlays, then an applehorn HGS and swap out the necks. But kinda ruins some of the coolness I think.


----------



## arcadia fades

FINALLY getting a Caparison! 
delivered tomorrow!
Angelus M3B on the way!!! pics to follow


----------



## Fluxx

I'm sure you guys saw that the KSE guys are auctioning off a couple guitars to benefit a friend of theirs who is sick. Check out the auctions and bid high! That PLM-3 is pure sex!

kseauction | eBay


----------



## 4000

I would bid on it, but im afraid it will be artificially inflated by random kse fans. I expect it to sell for 2500 dollars. 

That really is a one of a kind custom based off an already hard to get base model (PLM-3). Its worth trying i suppose.


----------



## engage757

4000 said:


> I would bid on it, but im afraid it will be artificially inflated by random kse fans. I expect it to sell for 2500 dollars.
> 
> That really is a one of a kind custom based off an already hard to get base model (PLM-3). Its worth trying i suppose.




I bet the PLM-3 sells for more than that. Chris Amott's Backup sig went for $3800. KSE is far more popular that Archenemy and CA.


----------



## engage757

DMAallday said:


> my new baby <3




And just where sir, did you find that?! DIBS!


----------



## Fluxx

engage757 said:


> And just where sir, did you find that?! DIBS!



I like how some guy comes along and posts the exact guitar you're looking for after you post on about 300 forums lookin for these things XD

I feel bad and find it hilarious at the same time.... guilty!


----------



## 4000

engage757 said:


> I bet the PLM-3 sells for more than that. Chris Amott's Backup sig went for $3800. KSE is far more popular that Archenemy and CA.



well your probably right then, i didnt realize the ca sold for so much. Was it the metallic finished one or the white one? The metallic one i can see going for that much but the plain old white one for 3800 is a bit steep lol (since you can buy them from a dealer).


----------



## DMAallday

engage757 said:


> And just where sir, did you find that?! DIBS!



haha ebay sir!! it's beautiful!! if you snag that adam D caparison we can talk


----------



## jahosy

DMAallday said:


> haha ebay sir!! it's beautiful!! if you snag that adam D caparison we can talk


 
Yup saw that listing  Was seriously considering getting it... but sadly the Angelus is not my thing ... Just wished they'll have this finish in the TATs 

Good catch! And enjoy!


----------



## engage757

ohhhhh you bastard. I called on that so many times! Actually, I bought that guitar once before and a huge scandalous deal came out of it! COngrats bro! THat thing is stunning!

You STOLE it too. 



Nice work mate!


----------



## arcadia fades

I HAZ JOINED!

white angelus m3b! 
see NGD thread for all pics and details: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/217405-ngd-caparison-angelus-m3b-56k-warning.html
































awesome, awesome, awesome guitars!


----------



## DMAallday

engage757 said:


> ohhhhh you bastard. I called on that so many times! Actually, I bought that guitar once before and a huge scandalous deal came out of it! COngrats bro! THat thing is stunning!
> 
> You STOLE it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work mate!



hahaha  gotta get some new pickups then i'll be in business!!


----------



## engage757

nice get man!


----------



## wespaul

Scored the Ola Frenning Horus from member 4000 today! (I fucking love Soilwork, and Caparison)


----------



## jahosy

wespaul said:


> Scored the Ola Frenning Horus from member 4000 today! (I fucking love Soilwork, and Caparison)



Congrats mate  

Was that a trade with the tat you had?


----------



## Overtone

somniumaeternum said:


> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> Does anyone know what years (or even if) the Apple Horn was available with black body, clock inlays AND the TT system? I've only seen Mattias play on it in a handful of videos on youtube...




That wasn't ever a model Cap was offering. The TT frets are actually done by a company in Sweden IIRC. Caparison builds the guitar but leaves the fretboard unfretted, ships it over to Sweden where the frets are done, and then it gets shipped back to Caparison. I'm a bit hazy actually, but I think they can also refret an existing neck, and I believe IA has given them some of his guitars that were originally made with regular frets. Or perhaps he had new guitars/new necks made that are from those lines like HGS/Jazz. I've seen the jazz one for sure! So either they are refrets or custom one offs. 

Look into the company... it might be possible for them to just refret the Applehorn you want, or alternatively you might be able to specify when ordering from Caparison that you want an HGS/Jazz made w/ TT, as long as they accept and you don't mind the wait. 

http://www.truetemperament.com/site/index.php


----------



## Captastic

Ooooo...nice!



wespaul said:


> Scored the Ola Frenning Horus from member 4000 today! (I fucking love Soilwork, and Caparison)


----------



## 4000

so the KSE guitars didnt go as high as I thought they would.

did anyone on here snag either one of them?


----------



## Caparison092

would have bid on the plm3 if i knew it was gonna go for that low!


----------



## 4000

same, but now that I think about it, its not that cool. Its just a blue one. He should have sold off one of his real customs, like that weird dellinger neck thru thing he had a few years ago before he switched to parkers


----------



## engage757

Overtone said:


> That wasn't ever a model Cap was offering. The TT frets are actually done by a company in Sweden IIRC. Caparison builds the guitar but leaves the fretboard unfretted, ships it over to Sweden where the frets are done, and then it gets shipped back to Caparison. I'm a bit hazy actually, but I think they can also refret an existing neck, and I believe IA has given them some of his guitars that were originally made with regular frets. Or perhaps he had new guitars/new necks made that are from those lines like HGS/Jazz. I've seen the jazz one for sure! So either they are refrets or custom one offs.
> 
> Look into the company... it might be possible for them to just refret the Applehorn you want, or alternatively you might be able to specify when ordering from Caparison that you want an HGS/Jazz made w/ TT, as long as they accept and you don't mind the wait.
> 
> True Temperament - Fretting systems




Pricey.


----------



## Overtone

Yeah! IIRC it's something like $1000 to get a neck from them or have them do the frets.


----------



## engage757

Caparison092 said:


> would have bid on the plm3 if i knew it was gonna go for that low!




Better things soon my brother!


----------



## Rojne

damn.. CapaGAS is switched On again.. fuck this thread and Evergrey!


----------



## engage757

Rojne said:


> damn.. CapaGAS is switched On again.. fuck this thread and Evergrey!




Fluxx be getting that one, it is just at my luthier's currently!


----------



## Rojne

I actually am a bit satisfied.. I've played three of IA Eklundh's guitars on a clinic and 
two of Henrik Danhage's Horuses a few years back when I was at Evergrey show!

..I need a Capa..


----------



## 4000

i dont know anyone that has tried one and hasnt liked it.

tbh im suprised they arent more popular. but at the same time i kind of like that they arent...


----------



## engage757

4000 said:


> i dont know anyone that has tried one and hasnt liked it.
> 
> tbh im suprised they arent more popular. but at the same time i kind of like that they arent...




Read, price tag, minimal production, limited options.




BUMP THIS UP! For one of the most special guitars ever coming through soon!


----------



## LetsMosey

Just placed an order today and should be adding my contribution to this thread within the next week or so!


----------



## Fluxx

engage757 said:


> Fluxx be getting that one, it is just at my luthier's currently!



I am beyond excited!


----------



## MFB

4000 said:


> i dont know anyone that has tried one and hasnt liked it.
> 
> tbh im suprised they arent more popular. but at the same time i kind of like that they arent...



I tried a Capa MA sig and was it nice? Yeah, it was very nice, but did it justify a $3200 price tag or whatever it cost when it was basically a Japanese made Jackson with a fancy headstock on it? Not in my book. I'd rather find an old Jackson Falcon and get the same features at a lower price point and have it be on par with it. 

That's just me though


----------



## narad

MFB said:


> I tried a Capa MA sig and was it nice? Yeah, it was very nice, but did it justify a $3200 price tag or whatever it cost when it was basically a Japanese made Jackson with a fancy headstock on it? Not in my book. I'd rather find an old Jackson Falcon and get the same features at a lower price point and have it be on par with it.
> 
> That's just me though



You're comparing new price vs used price?
<ERROR: DOES NOT COMPUTE>


----------



## MFB

Used Caparisons still hold a good chunk of their value, especially with the higher stuff like the AppleHorns and the aforementioned (CORRECTED) CHRIS Amott signature, so it's still FAR more than I'd be comfortable paying for unlike the other guitar I compared it to.


----------



## engage757

MFB said:


> I tried a Capa MA sig and was it nice? Yeah, it was very nice, but did it justify a $3200 price tag or whatever it cost when it was basically a Japanese made Jackson with a fancy headstock on it? Not in my book. I'd rather find an old Jackson Falcon and get the same features at a lower price point and have it be on par with it.
> 
> That's just me though




BLASPHEMY!!!!

RULE number 1! Thou shalt have no false Caparisons before thee!


 HAHA!

KIDDING BRO.

Or am I?


----------



## narad

MFB said:


> Used Caparisons still hold a good chunk of their value, especially with the higher stuff like the AppleHorns and the aforementioned (CORRECTED) CHRIS Amott signature, so it's still FAR more than I'd be comfortable paying for unlike the other guitar I compared it to.



Dellingers and TATs have terrible resale. The Amott sig is mostly just a Dellinger with Dimarzios (or SDs, depending on the era). The sigs just command a bit of rarity/fan-based upcharge, but I've seen Applehorns down in the $1500s just as well.


----------



## 4000

the only ones that hold value are rare sigs and artists customs


----------



## engage757

Artists customs, Angelus HGS', a couple rare Horii, Original TATs, some sigs/CLs, those are the ones that hold their value.


----------



## LetsMosey

I believe any Capa could hold more of a value if people held out for the right buyer. Remember, the used value of a guitar depends on the buyer and their perceived value of the guitar; so I wonder how much of the "low resale value" of the Capa's is essentially a self-fulfilled prophesy. Pardon my ignorance, but I think people will pay whatever they think the guitar is worth AND how much they want it and are willing to pay for it. I know it also doesn't help that not a lot of people in the guitar market really know about Caparison, so there's really just a small group of us that really want and seek out a Capa. But if you hold out and wait and sell at a higher reasonable price, you can help change the perception that resale is low value.

I get why Carvins have a low resale value -- because essentially you can buy a brand new guitar for just a bit more with your own specs that you want. But I don't see why resale SHOULD be low for a Caparison, considering they are one of the "elite" premiere guitar manufacturers, and is such a high-quality Japanese-made instrument.


----------



## engage757

LetsMosey said:


> I believe any Capa could hold more of a value if people held out for the right buyer. Remember, the used value of a guitar depends on the buyer and their perceived value of the guitar; so I wonder how much of the "low resale value" of the Capa's is essentially a self-fulfilled prophesy. Pardon my ignorance, but I think people will pay whatever they think the guitar is worth AND how much they want it and are willing to pay for it. I know it also doesn't help that not a lot of people in the guitar market really know about Caparison, so there's really just a small group of us that really want and seek out a Capa. But if you hold out and wait and sell at a higher reasonable price, you can help change the perception that resale is low value.
> 
> I get why Carvins have a low resale value -- because essentially you can buy a brand new guitar for just a bit more with your own specs that you want. But I don't see why resale SHOULD be low for a Caparison, considering they are one of the "elite" premiere guitar manufacturers, and is such a high-quality Japanese-made instrument.




I have, and I do. Never given one of my Caparisons away. They hold their value just fine. Just because 20 douchebags on eBay want to offer stupid money, doesn't mean that I can't laugh at them, and move on.


----------



## wespaul

Has anybody actually owned/played one of the chatting birds?


----------



## narad

LetsMosey said:


> I believe any Capa could hold more of a value if people held out for the right buyer.



If you have something rare you can do that. If you don't have something rare, you can just buy up all the Angelus HGSs until they become rare ::cough:: ::cough:: 

It would simply never work with TATs and Dellingers though. Simply too many out there. And too many old models from when the yen was weaker and the new price much lower (not to say the price hikes are currency-oriented, mostly they just arbitrarily raised the prices).

Even some rare things, like TAT specials, don't respond well to hiking the price. Trypios has been trying to sell that that midi-equipped black TAT special on here for like a year. Maybe it'll move at that price (which isn't unreasonable compared to the new price) but most people who put a guitar up for sale have a more pressing timetable.


----------



## rifftrauma

Anyone own one of the fixed bridge Dellinger FX models? I own a CL10 Horus that I'm thinking about parting with (blasphemy I know ) and I'd be interested in in the fixed bridge model if good things were said.


----------



## DMAallday

rifftrauma said:


> Anyone own one of the fixed bridge Dellinger FX models? I own a CL10 Horus that I'm thinking about parting with (blasphemy I know ) and I'd be interested in in the fixed bridge model if good things were said.



I have a custom Dellinger FX I bought from Matt Wicklund of god forbid!! I LOVE it!! I've had it for awhile, I've used it on tour and a music video haha  It does have a super gnarly crack on the back of the body, but it was professionally fixed so it plays like a dream!!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6GRxKdDESQ a little self promotion never hurt hahaha, here is the teaser of the video with my capa


----------



## Fluxx

DMAallday said:


> I have a custom Dellinger FX I bought from Matt Wicklund of god forbid!! I LOVE it!! I've had it for awhile, I've used it on tour and a music video haha  It does have a super gnarly crack on the back of the body, but it was professionally fixed so it plays like a dream!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little self promotion never hurt hahaha, here is the teaser of the video with my capa




Great looking guitar! Love those creme p'up rings on there!!
The production from your bands music vid is phenominal as well... The music isn't really my thing, but damn thats a nice mix.


----------



## Captastic

User egorilad on the Caparison website owned one. I'm not sure if he uses the same name on here or not...I traded for my TAT with him...



wespaul said:


> Has anybody actually owned/played one of the chatting birds?


----------



## DMAallday

Fluxx said:


> Great looking guitar! Love those creme p'up rings on there!!
> The production from your bands music vid is phenominal as well... The music isn't really my thing, but damn thats a nice mix.



haha thanks dude!! those are actually silver rings! I think Matt likes that, he has a newer dellinger with silver hardware! also thanks for taking a minute to watch!


----------



## Overtone

I like the color of that guitar a lot! Very nice metallic dark grey. 

This seems like an interesting deal. Very minty Applehorn from 2007. It looks unplayed! The close up pics you get by clicking on the pictures in the seller's ad are very nice. The only mark I saw anywhere on the thing was a very little discoloration on the G string saddle, so in my eyes a perfectly new guitar. I really am impressed with how nice the finish is and the quality of the clock inlays on the higher fretboards. If the price was better I would really want to go for it. 

Caparison Apple Horn Orange Horus 2007 Mattias IA Eklundh Model 27 Frets Japan | eBay


----------



## 4000

wespaul said:


> Has anybody actually owned/played one of the chatting birds?



i am curious about this as well. i see a few on ebay atm.


----------



## Doombreed

I'm eyeing off a natural finished Horus that has popped up and just wanted to check on the neck profile. I assume the neck profile on the Horus is significantly different to that of the Angelus HGS that I own, but could someone please confirm that for me.

A brief comparison of the neck profile to other well known brands would also be highly appreciated!


----------



## jahosy

Doombreed said:


> I'm eyeing off a natural finished Horus that has popped up and just wanted to check on the neck profile. I assume the neck profile on the Horus is significantly different to that of the Angelus HGS that I own, but could someone please confirm that for me.
> 
> A brief comparison of the neck profile to other well known brands would also be highly appreciated!



Very similar to TAT's, just slightly flatter. Prob more Jackson soloist. 

I've put in an offer myself!  It's been sold though... 

Congrats if it's going your way!


----------



## HeadBender

Sh*t, I was bidding/offering on it as well


----------



## HeadBender

And btw, here goes Luminlay:


----------



## Doombreed

jahosy said:


> Very similar to TAT's, just slightly flatter. Prob more Jackson soloist.
> 
> I've put in an offer myself!  It's been sold though...
> 
> Congrats if it's going your way!





HeadBender said:


> Sh*t, I was bidding/offering on it as well



Hahahaha you guys... 

No, it's not coming to me unfortunately. I went to check up on it after I wrote the post and was disappointed to find that it was sold 

I do like the description you gave of the neck jahosy, so I might have to chase a little harder next time.

Any thoughts on the Golden Sand one currently on offer on the Capa forums? Not my first choice of finish, but it could grow on me...

Damn GAS!


----------



## jahosy

Doombreed said:


> Hahahaha you guys...
> 
> No, it's not coming to me unfortunately. I went to check up on it after I wrote the post and was disappointed to find that it was sold
> 
> I do like the description you gave of the neck jahosy, so I might have to chase a little harder next time.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Golden Sand one currently on offer on the Capa forums? Not my first choice of finish, but it could grow on me...
> 
> Damn GAS!





HeadBender said:


> Sh*t, I was bidding/offering on it as well



lol great minds think alike  

wonder Who got it then!?! This is the THIRD horus HGS walnut i've missed out on.. all within a week!!

Yeh i had a snowcloud horus and sold it... now wanting to get another one! You'll love the neck if the regius is your thing  And they're 24.5 scale. 

RE: golden sand Horus - Personally prefer ebony or maple fretboard with bindings  Saying that, it's still a good price!


----------



## HeadBender

jahosy said:


> RE: golden sand Horus - Personally prefer ebony or maple fretboard with bindings  Saying that, it's still a good price!



Rosewood + Dye = WIN!!!!


----------



## Overtone

Engage that's a crazy thick top on the dellinger you are selling. Very sexy guitar!


----------



## engage757

Overtone said:


> Engage that's a crazy thick top on the dellinger you are selling. Very sexy guitar!




Thanks bro! One of the finest guitars I have ever played to be sure!


----------



## Caparison092

Newest Addition
Peter Of Soilwork's As We Speak Dellinger


----------



## engage757

Landed it finally bro! About time! Now go take it outside and let's see some awesome shots of that lovely!

Oh, yeah, and don't forget. DIBS. If I can afford it.


----------



## trent6308

Caparison092 said:


> Newest Addition
> Peter Of Soilwork's As We Speak Dellinger



Very similar to the one Joel from KSE used to play. Didn't you own his at one stage?


----------



## Captastic

Sweet! Love the knob placement...


----------



## rifftrauma

New Camera DAY! YAY!! My CL10


----------



## Lagtastic

rifftrauma said:


> New Camera DAY! YAY!! My CL10


 

One hell of a good looking guitar, I think I looked at your ebay listing on it like 30 times awhile back when it was up.


----------



## rifftrauma

Yea I might throw it back up on Evil Bay since I've got a better camera now. It's seriously a nice guitar but I never play it, I know I'm crazy....


----------



## engage757

Bump this up! We have some new additions to the family!


----------



## Captastic

I can't even begin to describe how ridiculous that guitar is...



rifftrauma said:


> New Camera DAY! YAY!! My CL10


----------



## engage757

Agreed ^ ALL the Caparison Custom Line series are amazing!


----------



## engage757

Here are the Soilwork Angelii to add to it our growing collection on this thread!


----------



## engage757

Any more new additions to our little family?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^yes. yes indeed


----------



## Doomlord

I named this one "Catalyst".


----------



## Enter Paradox

I wonder if the Horus models are to be made in 7 strings, take my money !


----------



## narad

Enter Paradox said:


> I wonder if the Horus models are to be made in 7 strings, take my money !



24.75" 7-strings? Ewwww.


----------



## Enter Paradox

narad said:


> 24.75" 7-strings? Ewwww.


 
Woah I just checked the specs and didn't realize it was in that scale. I just love the devil's tail combination and the offset body, looked like a much more evil Mayo Regius


----------



## Captastic

You bitch...I'm looking for one of those...



Doomlord said:


> I named this one "Catalyst".


----------



## Doomlord

Captastic said:


> You bitch...I'm looking for one of those...



LOL!  j/k


----------



## Captastic

I'm just jelie bro...love that finish. Love my faded sky...but really dig that as well. I may just "settle" for an Orbit ;-)



Doomlord said:


> LOL!  j/k


----------



## Doomlord

Captastic said:


> I'm just jelie bro...love that finish. Love my faded sky...but really dig that as well. I may just "settle" for an Orbit ;-)



Don't settle! I scoured eBay for nearly 2 years waiting for a particular Jackson custom shop soloist to come up for sale (only 9 were made). The wait was torturous but worth it in the end. I am sure another Caparison like mine will appear at some point.


----------



## engage757

Yeah! The Red Sunsets are not that hard to find. I may even let mine go at some point.


----------



## Capelo

Here's Dellinger II! I love this finish, one of the coolest they ever had. If she had a fixed bridge she would be perfect. I hate Floyds!! 





[/IMG]


----------



## engage757

Beautiful guitar man! I love that color too!


----------



## engage757

TAT Bloodstorm, not mine:


----------



## timbucktu123

i have narads angelus now Photo by tim_simone &bull; Instagram

and in case that embedding doesnt work http://instagram.com/p/V4KPlLJgnb/n Photo by tim_simone &bull; Instagram

and i might be getting a dellinger soon aswell


----------



## Watty

Yeah.....the embedding didn't work. But congrats all the same.


----------



## narad

timbucktu123 said:


> i have narads angelus now Photo by tim_simone &bull; Instagram



Enjoy!


----------



## Capelo

Dat Angelus!! Wow!!!! Sexiest Capa I have seen in a long while. Why can't they make Angelii like that anymore??? The M3B is awesome but a bit too plain looking for my taste. Congrats on scoring such an stunning instrument.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Oldies but goodies:


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Oh yeah, in relation to my above post, I have more Capa's, pics when I can find them. Sorry guys.


----------



## engage757

HEck yeah bro! I miss my Old Yellow Sand! It was my first Capa.


----------



## 4000

i wish i had kept the pictures of all mine. ive had so many lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

My new applehorn. I love the neck on it. Does anyone know if Caparison makes a 7 string or made a 7 with a similar carve?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Stealthdjentstic said:


> My new applehorn. I love the neck on it. Does anyone know if Caparison makes a 7 string or made a 7 with a similar carve?


 
Wow!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Capelo

Gotta loves those Hori. Best neck I have ever played. I really regret selling my YSG Horus. Anyways, there's always time to hunt one down. Need to sell some stuff first though


----------



## ntroulis

just my latest adiction guys, i was always searching for this one and finally have it.


----------



## 4000

love the old orbits. congrats on that one. nice find


----------



## Caparison092

My JSM


----------



## arcadia fades

Reviving the best pic thread ever with some more awesome, post ALL your Capas!

my angelus m3b, with battleworn black aftermaths!


----------



## Lagtastic

^ Looks badass with the battleworn covers.

I bet we'll start seeing some C2 series in this thread soon, I think they are rolling out in the next couple months.


----------



## Sudzmorphus

I'll be back with pics next week


----------



## Xibuque




----------



## Lagtastic

^ I don't think I've seen a Pro Black Angelus with the gold hardware. Looks really good.


----------



## Xibuque

Lagtastic said:


> ^ I don't think I've seen a Pro Black Angelus with the gold hardware. Looks really good.




I'm the third owner, the previous owner thinks it was a custom order, but i don't think so, i think the hardware was swapped. It is a nice combination


----------



## mat091285

Caparison092 said:


> My JSM



Graham you beefed it up with dual EMG 89s?


----------



## narad

Caparison092 said:


> My JSM



Dude. Totally deserving of a NGD and many more pictures. Also, how does it compare to the load of Angelus guitars you've had? Is it basically the same thing?


----------



## kevdes93

seconding the request for more JSM pictures.


----------



## engage757

Xibuque said:


> I'm the third owner, the previous owner thinks it was a custom order, but i don't think so, i think the hardware was swapped. It is a nice combination



Nah, it definitely is a hardware swap. Stock HGS.

Does look nice though!


----------



## Caparison092

Here is a better picture for you guys



As far as it compares to my other angelus/dellingers, its a completely different beast. The neck is the same profile as a tat but it doesnt play or sound like a tat or angelus. Its got medium frets unlike others ive played which is somewhat different since I'm usually a jumbo fret guy. It sustains like no other and feels like very well built guitar. Very shreddy and amazing fret access, yet still retains the "balls" found in the angelus models. It doesn't way quite as much which is nice for your back and neck but its still got some weight to it.


----------



## narad

Caparison092 said:


> Here is a better picture for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> As far as it compares to my other angelus/dellingers, its a completely different beast. The neck is the same profile as a tat but it doesnt play or sound like a tat or angelus. Its got medium frets unlike others ive played which is somewhat different since I'm usually a jumbo fret guy. It sustains like no other and feels like very well built guitar. Very shreddy and amazing fret access, yet still retains the "balls" found in the angelus models. It doesn't way quite as much which is nice for your back and neck but its still got some weight to it.



Wow, that one's beautiful, and way better than the bursted ones they're showcasing on the site / on sale in Japan. All good stuff to know - I definitely prefer the TAT profile over the Angelus - probably about the only time I'm reminded that I'm playing something with a Jackson lineage.


----------



## Xykhron

Some family pictures with my current guitars (7 Capas included)...sorry for the crappy pictures, but I'm worse photographer than guitar player...and I'm bad playing guitar :


----------



## arcadia fades

awesome collection man, what pickups are you using in each of your angelus?


----------



## Nag

the hell, says he's bad at playing/owns over a dozen high-end guitars

 I think I'm jealous

nice collection


----------



## Xykhron

The white Angelus has BKP Holydiver at bridge and Coldsweat at neck
The black Angelus has BKP Aftermath at bridge and Nailbomb at neck


----------



## Sudzmorphus

Sunbathing CL


----------



## Capacon

Sudzmorphus said:


> Sunbathing CL


 
Dude thats a stunner !!!!


----------



## feilong29

Will have more pics soon:





Glad to be part of the fam again


----------



## Caparison092

A couple of well toured PLM 3's


----------



## Caparison092




----------



## Neilzord

Sudzmorphus said:


> Sunbathing CL



I think my face has just fallen off. 

Awesome guitar!!!!


----------



## lawizeg

THOSE WALNUT CAPAS 

THOSE TRANS TATs


----------



## rifftrauma

Still looking for a mint Horus in exotic flavors if anyone's got one.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Thanks guys for showing your beautiful Caparison.
I never seen one at hand's reach here in Italy.
How do they play compared to other brands? (I mean the feel of the neck/body)


----------



## yellowv

OmegaSlayer said:


> Thanks guys for showing your beautiful Caparison.
> I never seen one at hand's reach here in Italy.
> How do they play compared to other brands? (I mean the feel of the neck/body)



They remind me a lot of the old Jackson Professionals. Not surprising as the guy who runs Caparison used to head up the Professional line for Jackson.


----------



## Jack Secret

yellowv said:


> They remind me a lot of the old Jackson Professionals. Not surprising as the guy who runs Caparison used to head up the Professional line for Jackson.



Kanno doesn't own or run Caparison anymore. He sold it off last year, I believe.


----------



## Overtone

Is that right? What I remember an endorsee saying in mid 2011 was that the parent company had some kind of bankruptcy/insolvency problem and that production was shut down, but that Itaru was finding new backers/sponsors. When they were back in production, endorsee list intact I assumed that meant that he succeeded in that effort. The wikipedia page seems to agree with that version... but I haven't been paying close attention or reading their forum or anything.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

yellowv said:


> They remind me a lot of the old Jackson Professionals. Not surprising as the guy who runs Caparison used to head up the Professional line for Jackson.



That scares me about the neck.
I don't have big strong hands but I always felt like Jacksons' neck are going to snap under my hand.
Obviously they won't LOL but it gives me this uncomfy impression. 
Played a Soloist and an high profile Randy in the mid 90s.

I always dreamed to get a TAT...this actually worries me a bit.


----------



## Jack Secret

OmegaSlayer said:


> I always dreamed to get a TAT...this actually worries me a bit.



Yes. Get a TAT. My wonderful TAT Special Amber.


----------



## Zado

the purple capa with white pups up there is something incredible.


BTW where is the c2 series? not avaiable yet?


----------



## Xykhron

Thank you, Zado!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Caparison092 said:


>



I'm jelly.
Where I live is too dump and can't put guitars on a stand like that or the necks will give me nightmares 



Jack Secret said:


> Yes. Get a TAT. My wonderful TAT Special Amber.



<3 <3 <3


----------



## Sudzmorphus

Jack Secret said:


> Kanno doesn't own or run Caparison anymore. He sold it off last year, I believe.



Wrong, he still makes every guitar.


----------



## pstar

any dealers in canada


----------



## arcadia fades

pstar said:


> any dealers in canada




apparently you are lucky enough to have a choice of 2 actually...

Caparison® Guitars: Electric Guitar and Basses. - North America


----------



## pstar

both are too far, uurrrgggg


----------



## pstar

how about upstate n.y ?


----------



## pstar

never had the pleasure to play any


----------



## Xykhron

I was thinking these days about the new C2 series when I realize that I had no pictures with all my Capas, as I re-bought an old Horus that I sold a couple of years ago, so picked the camera and...






And here with the rest of the Xykhron family:


----------



## Samark

Xykhron said:


> I was thinking these days about the new C2 series when I realize that I had no pictures with all my Capas, as I re-bought an old Horus that I sold a couple of years ago, so picked the camera and...
> 
> 
> 
> And here with the rest of the Xykhron family:


----------



## mitchybang

Does anybody have any 7 string versions WITHOUT a Floyd?


----------



## shadowlife

^^^^^
That purple one with the white pickups is just a wet dream come true...


----------



## Kride

Trade my late 80s ESP Horizon Custom for my brother's Apple Horn Aurora. Win-win for both since I just like the short scale better. The Angelus I've had for a few years now.

Poor pics, it's getting dark here in Finland... the winter is coming lol


----------



## Kride

Few extra shots with iPhone. Would've edited them to previous post but I can't anymore..


----------



## jahosy

This just arrived (sorry for the crappy pics)



 

Will post some clearer pics soon. 

Happy chappy


----------



## jahosy

More


----------



## Xykhron

I want one of those TAT Special in amber!. Gorgeous, Jahosy!


----------



## jahosy

Xykhron said:


> I want one of those TAT Special in amber!. Gorgeous, Jahosy!



Thanks mate! The one i got is probably one of the least figured 'flame' maple top you can find 

But man.. it plays like butter  

Good luck with your search man. PM me if you need some tips on buying from japan.


----------



## 2Hats

Watch those special edition 2008 models. Have one in mint condition. Took it in for a set up recently and the dealer offered me nearly £5000 GBP for it... Guess it would go on sale for around £7k to Jo Public


----------



## works0fheart

I didn't know Jackson made cabinets...

And I love those Caparison headstocks and they're body styles look so well sculpted. The only gripe I've ever had with their guitars is the way they do their neck heels.


----------



## Neilzord

That last one :O 

Words I.. Can't , don't have any, think, no, words, can't speak WANT


----------



## imprinted

I neeeeeed another Caparison! 

Good swap Krister!


----------



## jahosy

works0fheart said:


> I didn't know Jackson made cabinets...



In the early 90's.... they sound massive! 



works0fheart said:


> And I love those Caparison headstocks and they're body styles look so well sculpted. The only gripe I've ever had with their guitars is the way they do their neck heels.



Think it's only the TAT special that has a thicker heel. Read somewhere before that Itaru wanted a fuller sound on the higher frets for the TAT special thus beefing up those heels. Doesn't hinder the fret access though  

The neck profile is abit of a change .... more of a chunkier 'D' profile as compared to the 'C' in their TATs. But the tilt-back body contours are amazingly comfy!


----------



## jahosy

TAT Special CL14!! 

Caparison® Guitars: Electric Guitar and Basses. - Caparison TAT Special Custom Line 2014

AND the Angelus 7 string 

http://www.caparisonguitarcompany.com/en/products/regular-series/angelus/item/angelus7-m3b


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## Jack Secret

I still just have this but if there's one Cap to have, it's a good one...


----------



## siskabobs

Woops, I gotta fix these links! More pictures to come.


----------



## DMAallday

Adam D plm.......I hate you. Is Adam selling his guitars secretly somewhere?? That other guy Graham has 2 of them as well!!


----------



## siskabobs

DMAallday said:


> Adam D plm.......I hate you. Is Adam selling his guitars secretly somewhere?? That other guy Graham has 2 of them as well!!



I bought one from Graham


----------



## DMAallday

siskabobs said:


> I bought one from Graham



If you ever think of selling, PLEASE let me know! But, I can only imagine the price you payed!


----------



## Jack Secret

siskabobs said:


>




Well, I'll be damned. A Pete Lesperance model. The guitar player from one of my favorite bands Harem Scarem. Very nice.


----------



## jahosy

Ander's and his custom Orbit with the re-formed ATG!


----------



## Caparison092

jahosy said:


> Ander's and his custom Orbit with the re-formed ATG!



Almost bought that guitar off him a while ago when he left caparison, beautiful instrument


----------



## Samark

Well guys, just ordered a Caparison TAT II+S in Snow Storm + Mark Morton Dominions with black covers!!!

NGD in 3.5 months


----------



## pittbul

hello 

Dellinger HGS, Dellinger HGS FR,PLM-3.....
Wait for Orbit and PLM-1.
TAT is in rehearsal room...
cheerZ


----------



## taliababa

Inbound Caparison TAT II Dark Night.


----------



## Samark

Dark Night is such an awesome finish! That guitar was priced very well, enjoy


----------



## jahosy

Was on my watch list LOL 

Great catch mate! Congrats!!


----------



## taliababa

I'm very happy about pulling the trigger. Now, I need to order a set of BKP's


----------



## taliababa

I'm typically not a fan of non-Floyd equipped guitars, but some of those Angelus' are so sick.


----------



## Xykhron

My updated collection....


































The guitars are:
- Carvin DC400
- PRS Custom 24
- Edwards E-LP-98LTC
- Ibanez RG570
- Mayones Regius 6 (x3)
- ESP Eclipse
- ESP Formula
- ESP Horizon
- Caparison Horus (x3)
- Caparison Angelus (x2)
- Caparison Dellinger (x2)
- Caparison TAT

All are Bare Knuckle equiped, except some single coils and some neck pickups.


----------



## taliababa

Amazing collection mate!


----------



## taliababa

I'm seriously gassing for an Angelus. I think that'll be my next purchase.


----------



## Sudzmorphus

Waiting on an Applehorn Aurora, can't wait!


----------



## marshamer

Hi !

Here's my Horus Thundercloud. Love it and looking for an other Caparison !!


----------



## Daf57

Love that finish, Alex!! Just beautiful!


----------



## marshamer

Daf57 said:


> Love that finish, Alex!! Just beautiful!



Thanks ! Now looking for a Dellinger Natural Oiled Mahogany if one of you guys has one for sale ;-)


----------



## Sudzmorphus

TAT coming next week so i'll take a better pic then.


----------



## rifftrauma

Sudzmorphus said:


> TAT coming next week so i'll take a better pic then.




Let me know when you're ready to sell that dark night.


----------



## Sudzmorphus

rifftrauma said:


> Let me know when you're ready to sell that dark night.




I'll be getting buried with her mate haha. First cap I ever got and even after owning about 30 this ones stayed put


----------



## marshamer

Sudzmorphus said:


> I'll be getting buried with her mate haha. First cap I ever got and even after owning about 30 this ones stayed put


 
Ok, so I'll take that one in the middle ... This Maple Top is just wonderful !!!


----------



## Zado

Never seen a guitar reviewed on GIM with less than 4 stars  might be brand matters though...


----------



## FlyingZombieCow

Ordered my C2 horus a while ago. The local store quotes me 6 to 8 weeks at the time, which means that it can arrive next week! Glad to see the positive review, although he seems to have some things messed up. "Mini Tone Zone at the neck?" and he keeps mentioning a Horus without the maple veneer. It sounded good in the video though. I'm hoping mine shows up soon!


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> Never seen a guitar reviewed on GIM with less than 4 stars  might be brand matters though...



"The trem feels and plays great. That said, in theory it should be worse... 3 1/2 stars!"


----------



## rifftrauma

Got out bid on a Horus Snow Cloud over in japan...so bummed...


----------



## McBrain

FlyingZombieCow said:


> Glad to see the positive review, although he seems to have some things messed up. "Mini Tone Zone at the neck?" and he keeps mentioning a Horus without the maple veneer.



He's also a bit confused about the nut. It's an R2, not an R3.


----------



## Zado

The non-stop talking about the veneer pissed me off a bit too.I don't remind them doing the same with many other more famous brand models with a figured veneer as top.


----------



## RevelGTR

Xykhron said:


>


The purple Horus wins.


----------



## Swordfish

Zado said:


> Never seen a guitar reviewed on GIM with less than 4 stars  might be brand matters though...



I think it's a case of the wrong reviewer for this type of guitar, especially someone unfamiliar with the brand. It sounded great in the video.


----------



## jahosy

Brief article on Caparison guitars. 

A Brief History of Caparison Guitars | Guitar World


----------



## somniumaeternum

My Tat Special has a sibling now


----------



## Jack Secret

somniumaeternum said:


> My Tat Special has sibling now



Who'da thought sisters who were 3000 miles apart would be together one day. 

Enjoy it, brother.


----------



## jahosy

somniumaeternum said:


> My Tat Special has a sibling now



Congrats 

The CL14 next??


----------



## somniumaeternum

jahosy said:


> Congrats
> 
> The CL14 next??



Nah, but actually I do have another Tat Special in trans black coming.. should ship out this week.


----------



## Jack Secret

Ya know, just dawned on me this is the first time in five years I don't own a Caparison. AH well, new Carvin in about 2 weeks to soothe the sadness. 

I loved that TAT Special that somniumaeternum just bought from me but it really wasn't getting much play from me anymore unlike my Carvins do on a basically rotational basis. 

Have my guitar rule. It's not getting played, sell it to someone who will play it.


----------



## somniumaeternum

Jack Secret said:


> Ya know, just dawned on me this is the first time in five years I don't own a Caparison. AH well, new Carvin in about 2 weeks to soothe the sadness.
> 
> I loved that TAT Special that somniumaeternum just bought from me but it really wasn't getting much play from me anymore unlike my Carvins do on a basically rotational basis.
> 
> Have my guitar rule. It's not getting played, sell it to someone who will play it.



That's a very sensible rule.. although that bit me in the @$$ a few times, where I convinced myself I needed to sell a couple guitars, only to having to go on a mad search for them later. It helps if you sell them to your friends though, then the begging to buy it back later isn't quite as shameful


----------



## taliababa

Caparison TAT Special CL14. I haven't been this excited about a guitar purchase in a long time.


----------



## Xykhron

That is gorgeous, taliababa!!!


----------



## narad

taliababa said:


> Caparison TAT Special CL14. I haven't been this excited about a guitar purchase in a long time.



Nice. Better tell MusicZoo to take down the listing!


----------



## taliababa

Anyone have a recommendation for the neck pickup? I'm probably going to swap out the bridge with a ceramic Warpig, but I've got no clue on what to use in the neck.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I Have a Duncan hot rails in the neck which is ok. Nice and warm for clean stuff and OD dirty blues, but lacks that low-mid grind that I like in high gain solos. Overall there aren't a lot of single space hot humbucking options so it's that or the plethora of single coils depending on what tones you're trying to achieve. I've contemplated going back to the stock pickup, but if memory serves, it sounded pretty similar with my gear.


----------



## constepatdyak

Fast track 2 works pretty well for neck


----------



## Samark

A teaser for my NGD that I will post tomorrow


----------



## viper

My capa collection has now doubled in size haahah


----------



## Zak1233

Still loving my Horus


----------



## Kride

Another Caparison coming in, should get it by next friday


----------



## jahosy

7 FX WM Natural 

















2cm walnut top


----------



## -DTP-

somniumaeternum said:


> Nah, but actually I do have another Tat Special in trans black coming.. should ship out this week.



If yah ever decide to get rid of one of them hit me up!! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## HeadBender

*Frozen Sky time:*


----------



## Musza

Had Dellinger II HGS, TAT Frozen Sky, both great guitars but my M3B Angelus is just the balliest guitar I ever had, totally love it:


----------



## Zado

I love how clean,shiny and rounded those frets appear to be.I guess that's how proper SS frets look right?

Btw a question: what are all the differences between TAT,dellinger and horus?I'd be interested in a full view of them!


----------



## jahosy

Zado said:


> what are all the differences between TAT,dellinger and horus?



Caparison Guitars: Electric Guitar & Basses, Made in Japan.


----------



## taliababa

Shitty picture, but that's my Caparison family. TAT Special CL14, Angelus TR, and Dellinger 7 M3.

Here are some better individual shots:


----------



## mag8

I'm gassing


----------



## Kride

NGD, 1989 or '90 Charvel 650XL/Custom. More pics soon after setup and some play time 
edit: oops, wrong thread... 
edit2: fixed the pic to Caparison content


----------



## jahosy

^ Wrong thread but i likey  

congrats!


----------



## Kride

Oh crap. Sorry 

Although I've heard these late 80s to early 90s neckthrough Charvel imports are very TAT like. Can't comment personally I've still to try a TAT.

I thought I was in the 'random pics' thread...


----------



## MoshJosh

[/URL]


----------



## Pan3optic3on




----------



## Voron

Just finished this video with Caparison Horus-M3 EF BlackRose



Great axe! dig it a lot


----------



## OrNaJa

My Dellinger7 M3


----------



## Voron

OrNaJa said:


> My Dellinger7 M3



Ha! amazing colour man!!! Great!


----------



## SqWark

My Caparison Horus slightly modded


----------



## Nitrobattery

Swapped my Angelus on the left for the JSM on the right. Currently on the hunt for the right Angelus M3B.


----------



## ShredFever

My gorgeous old school Angelus. This one was supposedly made by Itaru for Robin Crosby of RATT before he passed away. Regardless of lineage, it's one of my babies and a beautiful f-ing Capa!


----------



## Albi

So much gas. Can't wait to join the group!


----------



## Millul

SqWark said:


> My Caparison Horus slightly modded



Slightly??? Did you convert it from FR to fixed bridge? How did you do it?


----------



## Caparison092

My dellinger's


----------



## Steinmetzify

Caparison092 said:


> My dellinger's



Dig the bridges on those man, they look really comfortable!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Caparison092 said:


> My dellinger's



Dig the bridges on those man, they look really comfortable!

You score that Ibby?


----------



## SqWark

Millul said:


> Slightly??? Did you convert it from FR to fixed bridge? How did you do it?


Yes. Well actually my guitar guy did all the work. When I decided to have it repainted I figured that would be a good time to convert it to a fixed bridge. How that's done? He filled in the floyd rose recess with matching mahogany. Then after refinishing the guitar a schaller 455 bridge was installed. It all turned out incredibly well. Even up close it's impossible to tell it was ever anything different.


----------



## ivashjke

my precious
Caparison Dellinger C2





Caparison Dellinger 2




Caparison Horus Iris Violet X 2


----------



## Version_6

Huh, totally didn't know this thread existed. I'll bite. 

My main guitars are all Caparisons. 

Two 1996 TAT-IIs. The yellowish one used to be sunset red as well but was refinished years ago. It's getting a headstock rebuild and refin soon. 





2003 Angelus that used to be Jona Weinhofens. This is the one that was obliterated on tour and had the headstock reattached and that part of the joint rebuilt. 





And a 2005 Angelus that was a time capsule piece. Dude bought it new, used it briefly then put it into its case for the next decade. Even has all the paperwork and such with it. Just got some gold EMG 57/66's for it that should arrive Monday. 





Plus I've previously owned a Dellinger HGS Trem, a Chattinv Bird Angelus and currently have a Chatting Bird Dellinger that I'm fooling round with.


----------



## Wildebeest

Great thread! I'll take pictures of my Snow Cloud Horus once I clean it.


----------



## MoshJosh

Version_6 said:


> Huh, totally didn't know this thread existed. I'll bite.
> 
> My main guitars are all Caparisons.
> 
> Two 1996 TAT-IIs. The yellowish one used to be sunset red as well but was refinished years ago. It's getting a headstock rebuild and refin soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Angelus that used to be Jona Weinhofens. This is the one that was obliterated on tour and had the headstock reattached and that part of the joint rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 2005 Angelus that was a time capsule piece. Dude bought it new, used it briefly then put it into its case for the next decade. Even has all the paperwork and such with it. Just got some gold EMG 57/66's for it that should arrive Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I've previously owned a Dellinger HGS Trem, a Chattinv Bird Angelus and currently have a Chatting Bird Dellinger that I'm fooling round with.



Did you get Jona's off eBay? I saw one of his up for sale on there like forever ago, and would have bought it if I had the cash. . . Anyway just curious if it's the same one I saw years ago


----------



## Version_6

MoshJosh said:


> Did you get Jona's off eBay? I saw one of his up for sale on there like forever ago, and would have bought it if I had the cash. . . Anyway just curious if it's the same one I saw years ago



Nope. Got this one from a dude named Chris who proceeded to have it repaired as the guitar started like this. It was pretty smashed.


----------



## tank




----------



## charlessalvacion

damn, this thread.

I am based in Singapore, anyone know any dealer near my country?

Thanks guys.


----------



## yurokx89

Hey guys, I`m with you!
More tham 10 caps over the last couple of years.
Now 4 caparison:
Caparison Dellinger II (One peace neck)
Caparison Horis
Caparison Apple Horn
Caparison Angelus HGS


----------



## jahosy

This page needs some serious bump.  

My recent catch, THE Anders Bjorler Angelus HGS.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Anybody got a horus Deep Sea, Snow Cloud, or Scarab they wanna sell? Hit me up. Actually, hit me up is you have any Horus you wanna sell that's not a natural finish.


----------



## Captastic

CircuitalPlacidity said:


> Anybody got a horus Deep Sea, Snow Cloud, or Scarab they wanna sell? Hit me up. Actually, hit me up is you have any Horus you wanna sell that's not a natural finish.



I remember seeing a few on Reverb for what I thought were decent prices...


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Yea, I've been watching Reverb, Ebay, and All of craigslist like a hawk waiting for something I like to pop up. Everything that's come up is either super modded or beat to hell. I just want something in good condition that's not heavily modded (I can handle not having the original pickups as I will change them anyway). There was a Black Rose Horus sitting on ebay for a while that I really wanted. It sold as I was about to pull the trigger on it. I almost cried. I would love a black rose horus. The scarab that's currently on ebay looks a bit weird to me. Most of the Scarabs I've seen have been on the greenish side, but this one is almost completely black with green flecks. I don't want a black guitar or anything close to it. Those days are behind me. It may be the pictures as the lighting (and white balance) looks a bit off, and I have asked for better pics, but he hasn't sent me any yet.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

I used to have a Snow Cloud and a Deep Sea. I should have never sold them. I would love to get my hands on the same snow cloud again as my late father bought it for me and it was probably my favorite guitar I've ever had feel and tone wise. The deep sea for whatever reason felt quite a bit stiffer even though they were from the same year. But, the deep sea was toured heavily as well so that may have had something to do with it.

Edit: There is an old school apple horn I've been looking at. Its black with the apple horn logo in silver below the bridge. I was thinking about picking it up. How much different are they from a Horus?


----------



## pott

How do these compare to, say, MusicMan? No way for me to try one, but I was digging the FX-AM series. They are VERY expensive however for barebones guitars. 

MusicMan are my reference in terms of tone, quality, and range, so figured I'd ask the experts on here and particularly those who have had both brands


----------



## The 1

pott said:


> How do these compare to, say, MusicMan? No way for me to try one, but I was digging the FX-AM series. They are VERY expensive however for barebones guitars.
> 
> MusicMan are my reference in terms of tone, quality, and range, so figured I'd ask the experts on here and particularly those who have had both brands



I had a Horus FX-AM for a while. I thought it was great guitar but ultimately sold it off because I didn't think it was anything particularly special.

Very comfortable, slick neck
Perfect fretwork and finish

But as you said, it's pretty barebones so nothing that stood out. I didn't find it any better or worse than a MusicMan (I'd say quality-wise they're in the same range). I also personally found no use for the extra 27 frets on the Horus (the upper frets are super tiny), and I prefer a normal humbucker on a 22/24 fret to the rail humbucker on the Horus.

I'd say if it happens to have the features you want, you'll probably love it. But I don't think you're missing out on anything compared to MusicMan.

Edit: I'll also mention that I try to keep my collection to a minimum, If I were to keep several guitars around I probably would keep a Caparison.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

The thing with the horus is I think the ones with the Schaller trem are great. The fixed bridge ones, well, you're probably better off going with something else.


----------



## Samark

Looks even better with the ebony board


----------



## highandmighty93

I would love to one day own a Horus model, I'm super into the body shape and headstock design. I want to ask people if they honestly think that the guitars are worth the price tag, or are they over priced??


----------



## DudeManBrother

View attachment 53471


highandmighty93 said:


> I would love to one day own a Horus model, I'm super into the body shape and headstock design. I want to ask people if they honestly think that the guitars are worth the price tag, or are they over priced??



They are great guitars. Definitely not breaking the mold as far as shape is concerned, but they have one of the best headstock designs ever, ridiculously comfy necks, and are well built instruments. They are pretty basic as far as controls and layouts, so it's not uncommon to dream about one, get one, play the hell out of it for a year, and sell it to fund something new and shiny. They aren't magical, just solid guitars. Its kind of subjective to ask if it's worth the price, but if you want a guitar that sets up easily and stays in tune, and above all, sounds great? I think they're worth it.

I'll even (barely) contribute a terrible photo of my TAT


----------



## highandmighty93

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 53471
> 
> 
> They are great guitars. Definitely not breaking the mold as far as shape is concerned, but they have one of the best headstock designs ever, ridiculously comfy necks, and are well built instruments. They are pretty basic as far as controls and layouts, so it's not uncommon to dream about one, get one, play the hell out of it for a year, and sell it to fund something new and shiny. They aren't magical, just solid guitars. Its kind of subjective to ask if it's worth the price, but if you want a guitar that sets up easily and stays in tune, and above all, sounds great? I think they're worth it.
> 
> I'll even (barely) contribute a terrible photo of my TAT



Yeah I guess it's one of those guitars that if you really want it, you'll cash out the $$$ for it no matter how expensive haha, but I've heard great things about them so I'd have to play one to truly "get it"


----------



## Samark

Not mine but makes me miss my old CL10 Horus. A CS Jackson in this scheme could be on the horizon


----------



## Dyingsea

I've had Horus gas for a while now. Something about short scale 24 fretters get me or in this case 27 frets.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Dyingsea said:


> I've had Horus gas for a while now. Something about short scale 24 fretters get me or in this case 27 frets.



They're great guitars. And yeah, the short scale makes them an absolute breeze to play. It makes me sound like a better guitarist than I am, haha.

I actually really like the FX-AM. It's super tight and punchy sounding, with lots of clarity. Something about that ash and maple sandwich body I think, combined with the scale length. My Caparison Brocken, with the same pickups, sounds totally different.

On the other hand The Horus M3 (with Floyd) was a bit weak sounding to me. It lacked balls. The stock pickups from Caparison aren't the thickest or most powerful, and when you have the Floyd bridge the sound gets a bit thin overall. I guess that's why the new Courtney Cox model has some Floyd upgrades (big block etc), as does the M3b "super Horus" (plus a new hotter pickup for the M3b).


----------



## SDMFVan

Man, seeing that bedspread gave me 'Nam flashbacks...


----------



## LetsMosey

Tap dat TAT


----------



## Samark

Any NAMM news for Caparison?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Samark said:


> Any NAMM news for Caparison?
> 
> View attachment 76467



instagram they just posted a headstock of a 5 string bass with ‘Brocken’ on the headstock

So a baritone bass perhaps?


----------



## sunnyd88

Flappydoodle said:


> instagram they just posted a headstock of a 5 string bass with ‘Brocken’ on the headstock
> 
> So a baritone bass perhaps?


Looks like it has a rosewood fretboard so I'm already not that interested. That being said, the Brocken/Horus shape will look incredible in bass form. However, I'm not a big fan of how the Caparison devil's tail headstock looks in bass form.


----------



## Samark

Not bad, not great


----------



## sunnyd88

Samark said:


> Not bad, not great


holy fuck i'm all about this color


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Yup. I can get down with this light blue...


----------



## narad

The color's great but FYI none of these colored ash finishes look nearly as good in person as they have in the promo shots.


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> The color's great but FYI none of these colored ash finishes look nearly as good in person as they have in the promo shots.



I've seen a couple of last years, and they're very hit and miss

Some looked great. Some looked like trash.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Late to the party - but here I am. I got this last year:






I'm extremely happy with it. The thing that noone told me to expect was the neck angle - the Floyd sort of sits on top of the body, but it's still able to pull up, because the body itself curves away from the neck. It feels almost like a Les Paul in that regard. It's seriously got me hankering for another Caparison, because it's the most comfortable guitar I've ever played.


----------



## Samark

The TAT Special is such a fantastic design. Think I’ve seen your videos on YouTube, awesome job

For anyone interested, this is how Caparison setup their TAT and Dellinger models


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Yes, that's it exactly - didn't know it was exclusive to the TAT models! Thanks for the graphic  Also, thanks for recognizing me, that's slightly mindblowing and also awesome!


----------



## siloshredder

Question about experience with newer Caparison guitars.

I have a 1997 Red Sunset TAT. It's perfect in every way. I'm almost afraid to play it, it's like a work of art.

I recently bought a custom line limited run that was done for a dealer. Brand new. ~$2k. The guitar was shockingly dogshit. Horrible fretwork. Came in a gig bag. Promptly returned it.

Is this the norm with Caparisons these days? I can't believe you don't even get a hardshell case anymore.


----------



## Samark

Can’t comment too much, but the CL10 Horus I had was outstanding. But, that’s a decade ago so...

Did you have one of the Burl/Quilt Dellingers?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

siloshredder said:


> Question about experience with newer Caparison guitars.
> 
> I have a 1997 Red Sunset TAT. It's perfect in every way. I'm almost afraid to play it, it's like a work of art.
> 
> I recently bought a custom line limited run that was done for a dealer. Brand new. ~$2k. The guitar was shockingly dogshit. Horrible fretwork. Came in a gig bag. Promptly returned it.
> 
> Is this the norm with Caparisons these days? I can't believe you don't even get a hardshell case anymore.



It sounds like you got an exceptionally bad one, but from what I've played over the last decade, Caparison don't get really good until you hit the $4k mark. All the cheaper ones have left a lot to be desired as far as fit and finish, for the price.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Honestly, I'm yet to play a bad one, and the less stellar stuff I've found over the years was either poor maintenance or wonky setups from the guitars' owners rather than factory issues. Evidently, this is fully anecdotal, as many as they may have been (I still own 5 of my own and let a few go), and I've found the more recent stuff to be better built than the earlier examples when it comes to neck stability and consistency in between examples.

As for gig bags, if you mean the Reunion Blues stuff, they are actually sturdier than your regular HSC and far more expensive, unless it's something else, which wouldn't really be the standard for Caparison.


Also, CL new for 2k?


----------



## siloshredder

Samark said:


> Did you have one of the Burl/Quilt Dellingers?



It was a Dellinger but not a burl or quilt.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Caparison don't get really good until you hit the $4k mark.



This is what I suspected. I must be getting old, since in my mind I still see $2k as high-level instrument tier. Guess that just isn't the case anymore.



Fred the Shred said:


> As for gig bags, if you mean the Reunion Blues stuff, they are actually sturdier than your regular HSC and far more expensive, unless it's something else, which wouldn't really be the standard for Caparison.
> 
> Also, CL new for 2k?



Yes it was a RB bag. It might just be prejudice from growing up having expensive guitars come in hardshell cases. Just seems odd to get a soft bag, even if it's a high quality deluxe one. I'll take a hardshell any day.

As for the price, it was a special dealer run, so maybe it wasn't a "true" CL? 

All of this to say I'm not trying to shit on Caparison, I was just bummed to receive this instrument. I want to see them succeed. My TAT is one of the sickest super strats I've ever played.


----------



## Dyingsea

siloshredder said:


> Question about experience with newer Caparison guitars.
> 
> I have a 1997 Red Sunset TAT. It's perfect in every way. I'm almost afraid to play it, it's like a work of art.
> 
> I recently bought a custom line limited run that was done for a dealer. Brand new. ~$2k. The guitar was shockingly dogshit. Horrible fretwork. Came in a gig bag. Promptly returned it.
> 
> Is this the norm with Caparisons these days? I can't believe you don't even get a hardshell case anymore.



Was it from the C2 line? Curious as to how the C2 line compares with the standards as they are supposedly just a stripped down model but same quality.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Dyingsea said:


> Was it from the C2 line? Curious as to how the C2 line compares with the standards as they are supposedly just a stripped down model but same quality.



The handful I've played have felt cheap and uninspiring.


----------



## Fred the Shred

siloshredder said:


> Yes it was a RB bag. It might just be prejudice from growing up having expensive guitars come in hardshell cases. Just seems odd to get a soft bag, even if it's a high quality deluxe one. I'll take a hardshell any day.



From my experience, the RB stuff is more reliable than the HSCs in terms of protection, assuming the customary more resilient version. I can perfectly understand feeling iffy about them, though - when I first saw the things I was in firm "yeah, I don't know about this..." territory, but I was fortunately proven wrong.



siloshredder said:


> As for the price, it was a special dealer run, so maybe it wasn't a "true" CL?
> 
> All of this to say I'm not trying to shit on Caparison, I was just bummed to receive this instrument. I want to see them succeed. My TAT is one of the sickest super strats I've ever played.



Custom Lines are very expensive yearly editions comprising a single model in their line with deluxe appointments, and as far as I'm aware there have never been dealer requested versions - Itaru chooses specs and base model and that's really what will come out as that year's CL. Dealer specials and the like vary a bit in spec (especially since you have some wild Japanese market runs on occasion), and the pricing would suggest something like the old GP run which was a Dellinger with stained body and with the FX AM as the template (this model, for reference), but I haven't seen it. As for any kind of suspicion of you trying to shit on Caparison, quite the opposite, man - I'm just really surprised a dud would have made it past inspection in this day and age!


----------



## siloshredder

Well, it definitely had CL\custom line on the headstock. Supposedly each of these are individually inspected by Itaru before they leave the factory. Very bewildering.


----------



## Carcaridon

I’ve had 4 Caparisons so far, and still have 2. The 2 I kept are a TAT Special FX and a TAT Special CL14. Both are outstanding instruments. The 2 I got rid of were another TAT Special FX and the Adam D sig. only reason I let them go were because they were black and I’m not a black guitar person. But all were stellar.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Carcaridon said:


> TAT Special CL14



Which of the finishes is it?


----------



## Carcaridon

It's the trans rose finish. Looks like a wine red.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Carcaridon said:


> It's the trans rose finish. Looks like a wine red.



Gorgeous. I love that the CL instruments have a matching headstock, something I wish more Capas had!


----------



## Carcaridon

AndiKravljaca said:


> Gorgeous. I love that the CL instruments have a matching headstock, something I wish more Capas had!


I agree. All guitars should have matching headstock.


----------



## narad

AndiKravljaca said:


> Gorgeous. I love that the CL instruments have a matching headstock, something I wish more Capas had!



Yea, but sadly so few of the CL series got highly figured headstocks AND bodies. If you had a great headstock, it's likely you had a pretty "meh" body and vice versa. And honestly, how hard is it to get nice figure on a thin veneer the size of a headstock? Drives me nuts.

When done right, really incredible though:


----------



## Samark

Carcaridon said:


> I’ve had 4 Caparisons so far, and still have 2. The 2 I kept are a TAT Special FX and a TAT Special CL14. Both are outstanding instruments. The 2 I got rid of were another TAT Special FX and the Adam D sig. only reason I let them go were because they were black and I’m not a black guitar person. But all were stellar.



Exquisite taste, I see.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Really interesting how similar the shapes are between these two guitars. Aside from the lower horn, they really match up very well. Even the headstock on the 7 strings has the same basic layout, 3 up, 4 down, with the tilt in the same direction. No wonder I like both of these designs. 

I've been in the market for a seven string Broderick in trans black for a while now, but they're rare as unicorns on the used market and I can't find anyone who'll quote me a new one - the waiting lists are apparently through the roof.


----------



## Carcaridon

AndiKravljaca said:


> I've been in the market for a seven string Broderick in trans black for a while now, but they're rare as unicorns on the used market and I can't find anyone who'll quote me a new one - the waiting lists are apparently through the roof.


I’m the same. I want an HT6 Broderick in trans black. I’ve seen one overseas but nothing in the US and never on the used market. I actually sold my Floyd Broderick’s and replaced with HT6’s. Love them. My favorite production guitar.


----------



## jahosy

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/x686091418

There's a pretty beat up CL 10 transblack horus for sale at Yahoo Auction Japan for those interested. Not mine btw.


----------



## narad

jahosy said:


> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/x686091418
> 
> There's a pretty beat up CL 10 transblack horus for sale at Yahoo Auction Japan for those interested. Not mine btw.



Hey, that's my turf.


----------



## feilong29

narad said:


> Hey, that's my turf.



Narad! Were you the one who posted in a FB Group that you have a Caparison Angelus for sale here in Tokyo? I'm here too, and talked to someone last year about possibly snaggin it from them. Let me know if that was you!


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Just in case anyone wants to see one in action, there's some nice Caparison porn in the latest Bioplan video I did


----------



## feilong29

New Nick Hipa Sig!

https://www.caparisonguitars.com/pr...YLt3bhCwde2VKtn1y7uojjvpGo5OhKb2yjqL4p0gn3CFI


----------



## sunnyd88

feilong29 said:


> New Nick Hipa Sig!
> 
> https://www.caparisonguitars.com/pr...YLt3bhCwde2VKtn1y7uojjvpGo5OhKb2yjqL4p0gn3CFI


Yeah it's pretty cool and all but I think it's gonna be a super hard sell. It's $4200, no stainless steel frets or locking tuners. It's got a super expensive 5A flame maple top but you can barely see the top because the trans white color is pretty opaque. You can only see a very tiny bit of flame and most of the flame only shows up in the natural reveal binding. It's also got that M3 body but it's also set-thru which is more complicated and expensive than just simply doing a neck through I assume. I think the prototype he's playing in the demo video on the website has a completely solid white paint job and the 5A top only shows through the binding. So yeah, I think this guitar is gonna be a super tough sell, much like the ultra expensive Cazqui Orbit. Many people think it looks cool, I do too, but who's gonna be able to shell out $4200 and barely be able to see that super expensive 5A flame maple top? Tbh it's kind of a waste of nice flame maple. I get it's what the artist wanted but they really should've gone with a plain maple top, neck-through, stainless steel frets, and locking tuners at around $3200 and they would've sold like hot cakes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sunnyd88 said:


> Yeah it's pretty cool and all but I think it's gonna be a super hard sell. It's $4200, no stainless steel frets or locking tuners. It's got a super expensive 5A flame maple top but you can barely see the top because the trans white color is pretty opaque. You can only see a very tiny bit of flame and most of the flame only shows up in the natural reveal binding. It's also got that M3 body but it's also set-thru which is more complicated and expensive than just simply doing a neck through I assume. I think the prototype he's playing in the demo video on the website has a completely solid white paint job and the 5A top only shows through the binding. So yeah, I think this guitar is gonna be a super tough sell, much like the ultra expensive Cazqui Orbit. Many people think it looks cool, I do too, but who's gonna be able to shell out $4200 and barely be able to see that super expensive 5A flame maple top? Tbh it's kind of a waste of nice flame maple. I get it's what the artist wanted but they really should've gone with a plain maple top, neck-through, stainless steel frets, and locking tuners at around $3200 and they would've sold like hot cakes.



Caparison treats signature models like this sort of like how ESP does the exhibition models.

They know they're not going to sell many, mainly to diehard Caparison players and fans of the artist, but they'll also shift more folks to the regular line.

How many Applehorn 8s do they move?

Besides, no one shopping Caparison cares about "value".


----------



## sunnyd88

MaxOfMetal said:


> Caparison treats signature models like this sort of like how ESP does the exhibition models.
> 
> They know they're not going to sell many, mainly to diehard Caparison players and fans of the artist, but they'll also shift more folks to the regular line.
> 
> How many Applehorn 8s do they move?
> 
> Besides, no one shopping Caparison cares about "value".


Good point, especially with the applehorn 8. They definitely should've made a more affordable 6 string version. However, the CC Horus and the Killswitch engage models are decently priced, around $3k-$3.5k. The main thing that kills me the most is that you can barely see the 5A flame maple top that's super expensive and increasingly rare. Kills me every time I see PRS paint a nice flame maple top with a solid color paint job. Plus in my state the sales tax is 10 percent, so the new Angelus would cost something more like $4620...


----------



## sunnyd88

MaxOfMetal said:


> Caparison treats signature models like this sort of like how ESP does the exhibition models.
> 
> They know they're not going to sell many, mainly to diehard Caparison players and fans of the artist, but they'll also shift more folks to the regular line.
> 
> How many Applehorn 8s do they move?
> 
> Besides, no one shopping Caparison cares about "value".


Darn it, you kinda got me with the point about no one shopping Caparison cares about value....you do make a good point about that too lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sunnyd88 said:


> Good point, especially with the applehorn 8. They definitely should've made a more affordable 6 string version. However, the CC Horus and the Killswitch engage models are decently priced, around $3k-$3.5k. The main thing that kills me the most is that you can barely see the 5A flame maple top that's super expensive and increasingly rare. Kills me every time I see PRS paint a nice flame maple top with a solid color paint job. Plus in my state the sales tax is 10 percent, so the new Angelus would cost something more like $4620...



Highly figured maple is neither expensive or rare. 

You can grab "5A" (which is a completely arbitrary grading system) maple billet for <$150 at retail. It's even cheaper bought in bulk directly from the mill. 

As for rarity, look at how many companies use it on tons of guitars, PRS, ESP, Gibson, Kiesel, Suhr, Anderson, etc. make thousands of guitars a year with it.


----------



## feilong29

I wouldn't want it because of the floyd rose, but I had to look a few times to spot the flame top. I used to be a die-hard Caparison fanboy, but the prices they want are usually outrageous and usually only can sell/trade with other Capa-heads. Good for Nick though. I would settle for an older Angelus instead.


----------



## narad

I love trans-white but you can't contrast it with natural binding -- it just highlights how milky is. Trans-black binding + ebony board would have been sick. Trans-black top would have been sick. It's very easy to be a bit flexible on some of these specs, but it's Caparison -- a company that went bankrupt once and came out of it just as self-destructive as before.


----------



## sunnyd88

MaxOfMetal said:


> Highly figured maple is neither expensive or rare.
> 
> You can grab "5A" (which is a completely arbitrary grading system) maple billet for <$150 at retail. It's even cheaper bought in bulk directly from the mill.
> 
> As for rarity, look at how many companies use it on tons of guitars, PRS, ESP, Gibson, Kiesel, Suhr, Anderson, etc. make thousands of guitars a year with it.


Hmm I don't doubt that it's not expensive or rare at retail but the companies that are actually building these guitars are charging $500, $1000, $2000 for a nice piece of flame maple and the flame maple veneers that they use for their production guitars look super super lame and non-figured these days which makes me assume that flame maple is getting rarer or these companies are penny pinching.


----------



## narad

sunnyd88 said:


> Hmm I don't doubt that it's not expensive or rare at retail but the companies that are actually building these guitars are charging $500, $1000, $2000 for a nice piece of flame maple and the flame maple veneers that they use for their production guitars look super super lame and non-figured these days which makes me assume that flame maple is getting rarer or these companies are penny pinching.



Or just exploiting the market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sunnyd88 said:


> Hmm I don't doubt that it's not expensive or rare at retail but the companies that are actually building these guitars are charging $500, $1000, $2000 for a nice piece of flame maple and the flame maple veneers that they use for their production guitars look super super lame and non-figured these days which makes me assume that flame maple is getting rarer or these companies are penny pinching.



There are other associated costs that bring the price up such as the actual application of the top, proper bookmatching, proper finishing, and the risk involved if there winds up being a problem half way through either process. 

The material itself is not expensive (big picture, it's still more expensive than non/low figure billet, and veneer is practically free when purchased by the roll) or rare. But you're not paying for materials, you're paying for a guitar. 

All I'm saying, don't feel bad about covering tops because you're not sacrificing something rare.


----------



## Samark

Looks pretty good, especially for a Caparison! Now if it were a Dellinger carve top with the black clocks, I may just buy another Caparison


----------



## Flappydoodle

sunnyd88 said:


> Hmm I don't doubt that it's not expensive or rare at retail but the companies that are actually building these guitars are charging $500, $1000, $2000 for a nice piece of flame maple and the flame maple veneers that they use for their production guitars look super super lame and non-figured these days which makes me assume that flame maple is getting rarer or these companies are penny pinching.



That’s because it’s been successfully marketed as something valuable. And applying that grading system, designating things as ‘5A’, master grade’, ‘10 top’ etc is just another marketing ploy. 

The veneers are cheaper because they can use a super thin piece and it’s easy to stamp it onto the guitar. And if they looks lame, it’s because the manufacturers decided to use bland pieces of wood. Again, need to differentiate their product lines if they want you to stump up $1,000+ premium for a ‘5A’ figured top. 

Maple is one of the most abundant woods on the entire planet. There absolutely nothing fancy about it.


----------



## sunnyd88

Flappydoodle said:


> That’s because it’s been successfully marketed as something valuable. And applying that grading system, designating things as ‘5A’, master grade’, ‘10 top’ etc is just another marketing ploy.
> 
> The veneers are cheaper because they can use a super thin piece and it’s easy to stamp it onto the guitar. And if they looks lame, it’s because the manufacturers decided to use bland pieces of wood. Again, need to differentiate their product lines if they want you to stump up $1,000+ premium for a ‘5A’ figured top.
> 
> Maple is one of the most abundant woods on the entire planet. There absolutely nothing fancy about it.


Right, but I mean Caparison does use very nicely figured flame maple tops, so I think the 5A designation is earned but I saw that something like only 1 percent of maple trees end up yielding flame maple so it sounds very rare but I guess 1 percent of let's say 100 million maple trees is still a million with flaming. Either way, scalping guitar players seems to be the name of the game in the guitar industry these days.


----------



## kisielk

Honestly today I noticed that the $10 rolling pin in my kitchen has nicer figuring than some supposed 5A maple tops I've seen, it's all just marketing...


----------



## narad

kisielk said:


> Honestly today I noticed that the $10 rolling pin in my kitchen has nicer figuring than some supposed 5A maple tops I've seen, it's all just marketing...



You can get the most outrageously figured maple pen handle for cheap. It's slightly more complicated to great figuring across the entire dimension and thickness of a guitar...


----------



## Dyingsea

narad said:


> You can get the most outrageously figured maple pen handle for cheap. It's slightly more complicated to great figuring across the entire dimension and thickness of a guitar...



This... not every piece of awesome flamed maple is going to book match well. Some people care about this and some don't so much. However finding a great book match is a thing of beauty. Trees are fickle.


----------



## mbardu

Has anyone tried the newer Horus FX-AM with the green finish on Swamp ash? Or the equivalent in blue with the black satin neck?


----------



## sunnyd88

mbardu said:


> Has anyone tried the newer Horus FX-AM with the green finish on Swamp ash? Or the equivalent in blue with the black satin neck?


Tried one, didn't like it as much as I would've liked. The hipshot saddles are sharp and rub against your palm (It's a problem with the way hipshot hardtail bridges are and how the Horus is constructed as the body is sunk down and so the bridge baseplate is also sunk down but the saddles have the raised up for proper string height). I didn't really like how the neck felt, it was a very D shape. I played an older Horus FX-AM without any clocks and I liked the neck way better. The neck was alot less of a D shape and closer to a C shape. Caparison's necks aren't very consistent (they chalk it up to the guitars being "hand-made") but recently they said they're trying to make the necks more uniform across models and even guitars of the same model. The sharp hipshot saddles were still a problem back then. Anyways, you're really gonna have to go and try one for yourself if you can.


----------



## mbardu

sunnyd88 said:


> Tried one, didn't like it as much as I would've liked. The hipshot saddles are sharp and rub against your palm (It's a problem with the way hipshot hardtail bridges are and how the Horus is constructed as the body is sunk down and so the bridge baseplate is also sunk down but the saddles have the raised up for proper string height). I didn't really like how the neck felt, it was a very D shape. I played an older Horus FX-AM without any clocks and I liked the neck way better. The neck was alot less of a D shape and closer to a C shape. Caparison's necks aren't very consistent (they chalk it up to the guitars being "hand-made") but recently they said they're trying to make the necks more uniform across models and even guitars of the same model. The sharp hipshot saddles were still a problem back then. Anyways, you're really gonna have to go and try one for yourself if you can.



Thanks, appreciate the reply.
I know what you mean about the hipshot saddles and that wouldn't really bother me.
The neck being a noticeable D would be more problematic though, I definitely prefer a standard medium C (like their marketing implied should be there on the higher end of the neck).
I really like the specs, the looks, the fact that the bridge is fixed...but have no easy way to try, unfortunately. Especially during these times.


----------



## jco5055

Man I'm still dying to try a Caparison, seems like people either think they're the best thing ever or it's "for the price would definitely not get one"....I want to try a Dellinger and a TAT. Maybe a Horus too but idk about the 24.75" scale.


----------



## mbardu

jco5055 said:


> Man I'm still dying to try a Caparison, seems like people either think they're the best thing ever or it's "for the price would definitely not get one"....I want to try a Dellinger and a TAT. Maybe a Horus too but idk about the 24.75" scale.



They're definitely not the guitars to get if you're looking for great value for your money or absolute consistency 
But they can be pretty neat with unique specs. Short scale shredder with 27 frets? Sign me up!


----------



## jco5055

mbardu said:


> They're definitely not the guitars to get if you're looking for great value for your money or absolute consistency
> But they can be pretty neat with unique specs. Short scale shredder with 27 frets? Sign me up!



I think I commented in the other thread of yours, but I finally got to try a Caparison (both the TAT special and the Horus Custom Line), and as mentioned there, I honestly think the TAT was the best guitar I've ever played so sign me up on Team Capa lol, though I understand the possibility that 

1) the lower priced stuff isn't as good possibly, and 
2) Maybe for similar specs they are overpriced,

But just in terms of the feel/mojo for me it was unparallelled. If anybody has played anything else where they are like "If you like TAT specials, try this" I'm all ears haha.


----------



## mbardu

Hahaha I'm not the one who's going to tell you "try this instead" as I agree with you that they're pretty special. I just wish they had stainless steel frets.
Price-wise, I don't think they have a lot of lower priced stuff, and quality of regular stuff is often in line with things like the custom line. Meaning more often than not it's actually not perfect with some quirks or finish that's not always 100% for some reason- that's just true for many Capas.

Thanks for bumping the thread, I had trouble finding it. Just wanted to say that GC/MF have a pretty good price on the Brocken FX-WM at the moment if people are interested in that model.


----------



## jco5055

mbardu said:


> Hahaha I'm not the one who's going to tell you "try this instead" as I agree with you that they're pretty special. I just wish they had stainless steel frets.
> Price-wise, I don't think they have a lot of lower priced stuff, and quality of regular stuff is often in line with things like the custom line. Meaning more often than not it's actually not perfect with some quirks or finish that's not always 100% for some reason- that's just true for many Capas.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread, I had trouble finding it. Just wanted to say that GC/MF have a pretty good price on the Brocken FX-WM at the moment if people are interested in that model.



Yeah idk if you are a part of the Caparison group on Facebook, but a lot of people ask about SS frets and Gabriel says that Itaru doesn't like the sound it gives, but here's hoping that they eventually do add them to non-artist models.

I want to say that the Meshuggah guitar tech also claimed that SS frets aren't worth it but they seem to be the vast minority.


----------



## kisielk

The new Apple Horn 8 has stainless steel FWIW, although I think that's common to all the new True Temperament frets.


----------



## jco5055

kisielk said:


> The new Apple Horn 8 has stainless steel FWIW, although I think that's common to all the new True Temperament frets.



Yeah and it seems like artist models can have them if the artist asks for them.


----------



## Flappydoodle

mbardu said:


> Hahaha I'm not the one who's going to tell you "try this instead" as I agree with you that they're pretty special. I just wish they had stainless steel frets.
> Price-wise, I don't think they have a lot of lower priced stuff, and quality of regular stuff is often in line with things like the custom line. Meaning more often than not it's actually not perfect with some quirks or finish that's not always 100% for some reason- that's just true for many Capas.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread, I had trouble finding it. Just wanted to say that GC/MF have a pretty good price on the Brocken FX-WM at the moment if people are interested in that model.



I have a Brocken FX-WM and it is an AWESOME guitar. Highly recommended.


----------



## mbardu

Flappydoodle said:


> I have a Brocken FX-WM and it is an AWESOME guitar. Highly recommended.



Yeah it looks pretty neat. I was tempted not going to lie...
But at the end of the day 27 is too long for me. 26.5 is the absolute limit I can play on.
Oh and also I bought the FX-AM Horus so I have no money now.


----------



## jahosy

jco5055 said:


> I think I commented in the other thread of yours, but I finally got to try a Caparison (both the TAT special and the Horus Custom Line), and as mentioned there, I honestly think the TAT was the best guitar I've ever played so sign me up on Team Capa lol, though I understand the possibility that
> 
> 1) the lower priced stuff isn't as good possibly, and
> 2) Maybe for similar specs they are overpriced,
> 
> But just in terms of the feel/mojo for me it was unparallelled. If anybody has played anything else where they are like "If you like TAT specials, try this" I'm all ears haha.


I owned a TAT special amber for about 8 years, and it's definitely one of my favourite guitars (better than the regius and PRSs IMO) sold it start of the year but planning to buy another one in the future. 

I've also owned other capas during this time (tat '96 red sunset, horus snowcloud, dellinger 7 walnut, Angelus white pro, black pro, HGS transblue, Anders Bjroler sig. ) and out of all those I loved most is the TAT. it has a slimmer neck profile, but with the same tilted neck design as the TaT special so the body rest closer to your chest. 

The TAT are now discontinued and replaced by TAT special. but if you can find one used definitely give them a try.


----------



## feilong29

Finally rejoined the cool kids club! Found this 2005 Angelus Trans Dark Cherry here in Japan. Needs some hardware upgrades, but man, that binding just brings it all together!


----------



## jaxadam

Shot these with the new iPhone 12 Pro. The camera on this thing is light years ahead of my 7, but lightyears behind the wife's Note 20 Ultra. 
















The TAT II has BKP Black Dogs and push-push pots for splitting. This is one of the best guitars I've ever played period.

The Horus has a pre-Seymour Duncan custom shop JB/Custom 5 hybrid and hot rails neck. The JB/Custom 5 hybrid is probably one of the best pickups I've heard, but it may just really get along with the mahogany body on this guitar.

The Angelus has 81TW's with an 18 v mod and push pulls for splitting. I really like this guitar, but I have a lot of experience with PRS and this one just has a different growl to it than what I'm used to and prefer.


----------



## Wildebeest

You still have the Snow Cloud! That's awesome. I got a Snow Cloud a few years after seeing your old video with it. It's one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played.


----------



## jaxadam

Wildebeest said:


> You still have the Snow Cloud! That's awesome. I got a Snow Cloud a few years after seeing your old video with it. It's one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played.



Oh yeah man, that thing isn't going anywhere. The video you saw probably still had the stock pickups in there, and they were pretty lackluster, especially the neck. This thing is loaded up now, and I've been dying to rock it through a tube screamer into the Koch Twintone. I should probably do a new video with my brand new Android Galaxy iPhone 12 20+ Ultra Best Ever.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Love this guitar. Only complaint really is I wish the pickup switch was a little easier to hit without the trem bar getting in the way.


----------



## Flappydoodle

jaxadam said:


> Shot these with the new iPhone 12 Pro. The camera on this thing is light years ahead of my 7, but lightyears behind the wife's Note 20 Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TAT II has BKP Black Dogs and push-push pots for splitting. This is one of the best guitars I've ever played period.
> 
> The Horus has a pre-Seymour Duncan custom shop JB/Custom 5 hybrid and hot rails neck. The JB/Custom 5 hybrid is probably one of the best pickups I've heard, but it may just really get along with the mahogany body on this guitar.
> 
> The Angelus has 81TW's with an 18 v mod and push pulls for splitting. I really like this guitar, but I have a lot of experience with PRS and this one just has a different growl to it than what I'm used to and prefer.



I have a Horus M3 from the Revive series. But where is your pickup selector switch? Is yours a different series to mine?


----------



## jaxadam

Flappydoodle said:


> I have a Horus M3 from the Revive series. But where is your pickup selector switch? Is yours a different series to mine?



I think I got that back in ‘05 new, and it came stock like that with a push/push pot.


----------



## Flappydoodle

jaxadam said:


> I think I got that back in ‘05 new, and it came stock like that with a push/push pot.



So you push to change pickups?


----------



## jaxadam

Flappydoodle said:


> So you push to change pickups?



Yes, that’s correct. You push it down and it kind of springs up a little and activates the neck pickup. You push it again and it clicks back down and activates the bridge.


----------



## Wildebeest

jaxadam said:


> Yes, that’s correct. You push it down and it kind of springs up a little and activates the neck pickup. You push it again and it clicks back down and activates the bridge.


God damn is that pot finicky for me.


----------



## jaxadam

Wildebeest said:


> God damn is that pot finicky for me.



What's going on with it?


----------



## Wildebeest

jaxadam said:


> What's going on with it?


Various loose connections over the years. When I bought it, the pot was actually broken from the previous owner. I should get around to replacing it.


----------



## groverj3

mbardu said:


> They're definitely not the guitars to get if you're looking for great value for your money or absolute consistency
> But they can be pretty neat with unique specs. Short scale shredder with 27 frets? Sign me up!


I've always looked at them in a similar way to Jackson custom stuff. So, yeah, they can be inconsistent but they're usually pretty solid. I feel like there is some connection between the brands related to their old MIJ production lines, but I'm drawing a blank.

My only Caparison experience was playing a TAT as the first neck through I'd gotten my hands on. This was in the early 00s. Very unique feel. Would love to have one now, but those prices!


----------



## mbardu

groverj3 said:


> I've always looked at them in a similar way to Jackson custom stuff. So, yeah, they can be inconsistent but they're usually pretty solid. *I feel like there is some connection between the brands related to their old MIJ production lines*, but I'm drawing a blank.
> 
> My only Caparison experience was playing a TAT as the first neck through I'd gotten my hands on. This was in the early 00s. Very unique feel. Would love to have one now, but those prices!



Yes, some people who were building the good old Jackson Japan of the time went on to become Caparison and something like the Fusion was evolved to become the Horus.


----------



## Samark

groverj3 said:


> I've always looked at them in a similar way to Jackson custom stuff. So, yeah, they can be inconsistent but they're usually pretty solid. I feel like there is some connection between the brands related to their old MIJ production lines, but I'm drawing a blank.
> 
> My only Caparison experience was playing a TAT as the first neck through I'd gotten my hands on. This was in the early 00s. Very unique feel. Would love to have one now, but those prices!





mbardu said:


> Yes, some people who were building the good old Jackson Japan of the time went on to become Caparison and something like the Fusion was evolved to become the Horus.

















Jackson Falcon*
Indeed!


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Jackson Falcon*
> Indeed!



Dellinger strayed a bit too far from those already perfect proportions.


----------



## mbardu

Samark said:


> Jackson Falcon*
> Indeed!



Went from having one of the best headstocks to having one of the best headstocks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Yes, some people who were building the good old Jackson Japan of the time went on to become Caparison and something like the Fusion was evolved to become the Horus.



Itaru Kanno and some of the other designers from Jackson/Charvel Japan started up Caparison when Jackson's checks stopped cashing, this was in the mid/late 90's when Jackson was pretty much broke.


----------



## jaxadam

Wildebeest said:


> Various loose connections over the years. When I bought it, the pot was actually broken from the previous owner. I should get around to replacing it.



That’s a bummer man. Mine is still rock solid and works flawlessly, but I don’t really bang in my guitars too much.


----------



## Wildebeest

jaxadam said:


> That’s a bummer man. Mine is still rock solid and works flawlessly, *but I don’t really bang in my guitars too much.*


I think that's the key. I am a megeklutz. The tip of my Devil Horn has been chipped and missing for years.  It's still my #1 or #2 guitar, depending on my mood.


----------



## D-EJ915

Samark said:


> Jackson Falcon*
> Indeed!


I need to put mine back together again sometime, I took it apart to rewire it but never got around to it so it's been in 2 pieces for like a year or two now lol.


----------



## jahosy

2009 Quilted top TAT special, one of 8.


----------



## jaxadam

jahosy said:


> 2009 Quilted top TAT special, one of 8.
> 
> View attachment 91138
> 
> View attachment 91139
> 
> View attachment 91140
> 
> View attachment 91141
> 
> View attachment 91142



Absolutely outstanding man. Love it.


----------



## Millul

That's super hot! Congrats!


----------



## narad

I got this a while ago, not sure if I ever posted it:


----------



## jaxadam

narad said:


> I got this a while ago, not sure if I ever posted it:



Very nice man. What is the bottom knob?


----------



## narad

jaxadam said:


> Very nice man. What is the bottom knob?



It's their usual rotary thing that moves between pickup configurations (like splits / inner / outer).


----------



## nightlight

Cool thread, didn't see it before. Some great collections, I've owned two Caparisons till date.

The first I acquired was this Horus. Just a plain black finish, but probably my #1 guitar, or at least #2. A hell of a lot of fun. 




The second I acquired was this Dellinger II in a snow storm finish.




Sadly, I had to sell it when my guitar collecting habit became to distract from my play time because I was constantly looking on Reverb and Ebay for new axes instead of focusing on playing. 

That's when I also took the slightly strange decision that I would only have one guitar from any manufacturer, in the hope that this would curb my lust for every cool looking guitar I saw.

This is a family pic from when I had both Caparisons. Wish I had the Dellinger, but I figure it was the right call.


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> I got this a while ago, not sure if I ever posted it:



How does it sound with the Black Winter?


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> How does it sound with the Black Winter?



I like the pickup a lot but in that guitar in C it's a bit bass heavy. Really fun, but a bit loose, and my gut says it'd be a great fit for D tuning or so. I'm more of a death metal guy than black metal guy though, so maybe I'm fighting against the EQ a little, but it's got a great grind for what I like.


----------



## feilong29

Got a new Caparison Angelus 24! This is a one-off custom shop made for Adam D of KSE. It's a beaut and poops all over my other Angelus 24.


----------



## xzyryabx

Not cool


narad said:


> I got this a while ago, not sure if I ever posted it:


 Not cool dude, leave some for the rest of us!!


----------



## narad

xzyryabx said:


> Not cool
> 
> Not cool dude, leave some for the rest of us!!


----------



## Wucan

Any lucky Albertan or Saskatchewanian around? A Caparison Dillinger just showed up in the Lethbridge Long & McQuade for 2.5K CAD.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=gear-hunter&clearanceId=371366


----------



## jco5055

Is there any definitive ranking/tier of years when Caparison was good/not so good? I know they apparently weren't the best right before they went out of business for a bit before starting up with Gabriel as the new owner.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> Is there any definitive ranking/tier of years when Caparison was good/not so good? I know they apparently weren't the best right before they went out of business for a bit before starting up with Gabriel as the new owner.



I don't really believe that. It sounds like the kind of "forum wisdom" that's based on a couple know-it-all guys' opinions or from Reverb for sale ads.


----------



## jco5055

different question: how does the Orbit compare to the TAT? In my mind with the standard superstrat shapes I think the TAT is the best (because it is neck-through and 25.5 scale), and it seems like you could argue that the Orbit is basically a TAT in a V shape. Is that accurate? I guess I'm getting fooled by looking at the price of each model and I'm like "oh a TAT is still $500+ more than an Orbit".


----------



## jahosy

jco5055 said:


> different question: how does the Orbit compare to the TAT? In my mind with the standard superstrat shapes I think the TAT is the best (because it is neck-through and 25.5 scale), and it seems like you could argue that the Orbit is basically a TAT in a V shape. Is that accurate? I guess I'm getting fooled by looking at the price of each model and I'm like "oh a TAT is still $500+ more than an Orbit".



I'm assuming you're referring to the TAT special? Orbits have the same neck design (5 piece maple + walnut) & heel profile as the TAT special, also 27 frets when it was first released. Not sure about the current design think they're now in HH config?


----------



## jco5055

jahosy said:


> I'm assuming you're referring to the TAT special? Orbits have the same neck design (5 piece maple + walnut) & heel profile as the TAT special, also 27 frets when it was first released. Not sure about the current design think they're now in HH config?



The Orbit is also a SH config, I think the difference there is it doesn't have the rotary knob...Honestly I think it's the fact it doesn't have the flame maple top that makes it less expensive, also not sure if the body curves/hugs you the way a TAT Special does.


----------



## Flappydoodle

jco5055 said:


> different question: how does the Orbit compare to the TAT? In my mind with the standard superstrat shapes I think the TAT is the best (because it is neck-through and 25.5 scale), and it seems like you could argue that the Orbit is basically a TAT in a V shape. Is that accurate? I guess I'm getting fooled by looking at the price of each model and I'm like "oh a TAT is still $500+ more than an Orbit".



I've played a TAT with TOM bridge, and the Orbit. Yes, the Orbit is essentially a TAT in V shape. 

Different hum bucker config obviously


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> I've played a TAT with TOM bridge, and the Orbit. Yes, the Orbit is essentially a TAT in V shape.
> 
> Different hum bucker config obviously



maybe you can't remember/didn't play with straps, but any idea if the Orbit had neck dive?


----------



## Flappydoodle

jco5055 said:


> maybe you can't remember/didn't play with straps, but any idea if the Orbit had neck dive?



Played sitting down, unfortunately


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> Played sitting down, unfortunately



no worries, thanks!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I've got the Orbiz CZQ and that guitar is a freaking beast. It's BIG. Love the guitar, only thing I'd change is I wish the neck was unfinished rather than glossy white.


----------



## jco5055

soul_lip_mike said:


> I've got the Orbiz CZQ and that guitar is a freaking beast. It's BIG. Love the guitar, only thing I'd change is I wish the neck was unfinished rather than glossy white.



yeah I'm also not a fan of Gloss necks, I also can't tell how that compares to a standard Orbit in terms of size.


----------

